# Holiday upon us driveler #94



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 27, 2013)

Mornin everybody!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, here it is!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Mornin


 for Charlie's wife. 


Sleet pinging off the car at the Cafe356. Just rain here in the Classic City.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


nice!!!  And thanks or the cinnna......sina............cinnnamonroll!!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin everybody!


well Hi there, BahBahBobbyy!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, here it is!!


yo neighbor!
Chief has made it past my exit on I75, making good time!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> for Charlie's wife.
> ...


 Mornin Sista, if it hada been cooler on my walk to the truck it woulda been doing the same here, but it was about 15 degrees too warm.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2013)

Howdy.  


Ladies...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy.
> 
> 
> Ladies...



Well, Hello There


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey


Hey hdm03+ 


mudracing101 said:


> Hey


Hey mudracing+



My car is the only one in the parking lot. Am I posed to be here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2013)

greetings! It oughta be against da rulez to have to work on cooking day. Tomorrow is eating day. Still want to run out and check my trailcams too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Who left the fans on and the freezer open?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy.
> 
> 
> Ladies...


 mornin, Nic!


hdm03 said:


> Hey


yeH!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey


yo baybay!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey hdm03+
> 
> Hey mudracing+
> 
> ...


Me, one co-worker & the boss are here.......... I can PROMISE you, by lunch, I will be here all alone............ 


rhbama3 said:


> greetings! It oughta be against da rulez to have to work on cooking day. Tomorrow is eating day. Still want to run out and check my trailcams too.


 Agreed!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Who left the fans on and the freezer open?


B.O.the G. but you didn't hear it from me!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)

smoker is ready for the bird  brb


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2013)

Good morning everyone,,,, its the day before my favorite holiday! Thanksgiving rules baby! Tomorrow I will cook the 4th bird in a week....


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Got "Timber" stuck in my head now. 

     

It's going down, I'm yelling timber
 You better move, you better dance
 Let's make a night you won't remember
 I'll be the one you won't forget



Mornin drivelers.  

Back to dancing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone else leaving early today?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Closing down at 1:00. Gotta run and pay two bills and then home.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good morning everyone,,,, its the day before my favorite holiday! Thanksgiving rules baby! Tomorrow I will cook the 4th bird in a week....


 dang you be a cookin fool!


turtlebug said:


> Got "Timber" stuck in my head now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone else leaving early today?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Closing down at 1:00. Gotta run and pay two bills and then home.


I got a few you can go pay fer me if your feeling generous.


Keebs said:


> dang you be a cookin fool!



What I did?


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey hdm03+
> 
> Hey mudracing+
> 
> ...



Locked an Loaded


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



And I don't even like rap... but this'un is good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Dem dagburn waterfowlers done messed up the forum.  Keep getting database error.  Its all their fault!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dem dagburn waterfowlers done messed up the forum.  Keep getting database error.  Its all their fault!


Ban'em, Ban'em all!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dem dagburn waterfowlers done messed up the forum.  Keep getting database error.  Its all their fault!



It's okay lil'feller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Be nice now. Even displaced waterfoUlers need lubbins too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dem dagburn waterfowlers done messed up the forum.  Keep getting database error.  Its all their fault!



forum is running, correction creeping slowly today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ban'em, Ban'em all!!!!!


What she took and did said


turtlebug said:


> It's okay lil'feller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuhuh they smell foul/fowl.


gobbleinwoods said:


> forum is running, correction creeping slowly today.



like molasses in wintertime..


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2013)

Mornin Y'all! Just got a load of farwood delivered! Gotta go stack it here in a few!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Mrs h will be there later to help you start the fire.... BTW I sell fire extinguishers


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin Y'all! Just got a load of farwood delivered! Gotta go stack it here in a few!



Ain't that what you had chil'uns for?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Keebs?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Santa?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

SpongeBob?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dem dagburn waterfowlers done messed up the forum.  Keep getting database error.  Its all their fault!



They seem to be gettin culled pretty quick though.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ain't that what you had chil'uns for?



True…..but my OCD will kick in & I'll be yelling at them to stack it "right"


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin+?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> hdm03?





turtlebug said:


> Mud?





turtlebug said:


> Keebs?





turtlebug said:


> Santa?





turtlebug said:


> SpongeBob?



I thought you was dancin..


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Where Dirt be?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey Workin2Hunt


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> True…..but my OCD will kick in & I'll be yelling at them to stack it "right"



Sounds like me. I'd rather everyone just leave me alone and let me do it myself.  




Mrs. Fluffernutter needs a home REALLY BAD. 

She's got this game going. I have to put her in the car and drive down to the mailbox to keep from running over her. Then I get out, run her up to the house and sprint back to the car and take off.

Only problem is, she's getting faster than me.

SEVEN, I repeat SEVEN times this morning that I ran from the car to the porch before I finally beat her back and could take off. 

This cat LOVES to play.    


At least I get a good heart rate going first thing in the mornings.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Rudolph?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Hdm+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Crickett+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

quack?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

mud?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Hfh?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Meee


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Well foot!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sounds like me. I'd rather everyone just leave me alone and let me do it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Great exercise routine!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

ME!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hfh?



hey


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Great exercise routine!



It's starting to border on pure crazy  

She's a mess. I cannot get rid of her. Bait says I'm hoping one of the old cats will croak soon so I can bring her in the house.    


Not me.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well foot!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey



Hiya there LaRoy


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin Y'all! Just got a load of farwood delivered! Gotta go stack it here in a few!





turtlebug said:


> Ain't that what you had chil'uns for?


 dat's what I was thinking!


turtlebug said:


> Keebs?





turtlebug said:


> Santa?





Crickett said:


> True…..but my OCD will kick in & I'll be yelling at them to stack it "right"





turtlebug said:


> Hfh?


look at you!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> It's starting to border on pure crazy
> 
> She's a mess. I cannot get rid of her. Bait says I'm hoping one of the old cats will croak soon so I can bring her in the house.
> 
> ...



Awww just go ahead & bring her in the house anyways!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2013)

Morning driblers.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



     


Good'un Crickett


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey Workin2Hunt



Hey Hey Hey



havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack?



He's still tryin to find the waterfowl forum.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Queen T-Bug?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

hfh sure was tryin'


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dat's what I was thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey there Keebslicious  





Crickett said:


> Awww just go ahead & bring her in the house anyways!



I'm close. 

She's super long haired so being outside isn't gonna be a good thing for her. She's sooooo darned pretty and funny. 





Nitram4891 said:


> Morning driblers.



Mernin


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> hfh sure was tryin'


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good'un Crickett







turtlebug said:


> Hey there Keebslicious
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is a cute lil thing! We can't have cats cause my hubby is allergic but we use to have one. He was a sweet fat cat!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Morning driblers.


cool avatar!


Crickett said:


>


 


Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey Hey Hey
> 
> 
> 
> He's still tryin to find the waterfowl forum.


 I don't count any more?!?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



  strike to too two 2


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

gonna be a long day


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sounds like me. I'd rather everyone just leave me alone and let me do it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Step 1: Sit in car and get Flutternuffer to sit in lap.
Step 2: stuff cat in paper grocery bag and furl top.
Step 3: Crank car and put in gear
Step 4: Roll window down and toss bagged cat out
Step 5: proceed with your day
Step 6: repeat each morning till cat runs off terrified when you come out of house. 
Your welcome!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

lost connection to the server. 



I fixed it myselp. I'z good dat way.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> lost connection to the server.
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed it myselp. I'z good dat way.



You duh woman


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Locked an Loaded



Always


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Step 1: Sit in car and get Flutternuffer to sit in lap.
> Step 2: stuff cat in paper grocery bag and furl top.
> Step 3: Crank car and put in gear
> Step 4: Roll window down and toss bagged cat out
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



whut?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Step 1: Sit in car and get Flutternuffer to sit in lap.
> Step 2: stuff cat in paper grocery bag and furl top.
> Step 3: Crank car and put in gear
> Step 4: Roll window down and toss bagged cat out
> ...







Keebs said:


> cool avatar!



Thanks!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Step 1: Sit in car and get Flutternuffer to sit in lap.
> Step 2: stuff cat in paper grocery bag and furl top.
> Step 3: Crank car and put in gear
> Step 4: Roll window down and toss bagged cat out
> ...



Yooz not my favorite anymore. 


And to think, Mrs. Fluffernutter liked you.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> lost connection to the server.
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed it myselp. I'z good dat way.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 on top of it today. Didn't even have to remind him to wish Lauren a Happy Hanukkah. 
Proud of ya man!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

I loves the popcern


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yooz not my favorite anymore.
> 
> 
> And to think, Mrs. Fluffernutter liked you.



So you arent going to train her while she's young? Best break them bad habits early. I said "toss" not "throw" because i'm not sure if a bagged cat lands on their feet or not. 
I seem to be on quite a few lists lately.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> So you arent going to train her while she's young? Best break them bad habits early. I said "toss" not "throw" because i'm not sure if a bagged cat lands on their feet or not.
> I seem to be on quite a few lists lately.



Iffin you aint on some list rh, you arent living


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Strang?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm+?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Strang?



You rang sir?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

I am looking forward to page 3


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2013)

Just missing mud.

Nitram4891, stringmusic, mrs. hornet22, gobbleinwoods, havin_fun_huntin, hdm03


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I am looking forward to page 3



should be fun


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Mud gone


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22+?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)

strung

That is a minute I will never get back or want to re-live.  I kept hoping something different would happen.  Butt no.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

i'm ready fo lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

hungry


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2013)

String?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

How many of y'all are watching the video I posted for the millionth time right now?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Crap.......thought I had it.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

what video?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> strung
> 
> That is a minute I will never get back or want to re-live.  I kept hoping something different would happen.  Butt no.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!



Where in the...........................

That's just gross.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Crap.......thought I had it.



I'm rusty, I ain't even gettin' close. And I was really looking forward to it 2,tu,two,to,too


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> How many of y'all are watching the video I posted for the millionth time right now?



Mr. Trololo...once hes in your head its hard to stop.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> String?



You rang sir?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

KyDawg+


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

anybody know where the waterfowl section went?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> String?





hdm03 said:


> Crap.......thought I had it.



You thunk like lit


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

I just sent hdm03 a fwend request so I can have a plus sign to,two,too,2


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Youngins?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

stringmusic+


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Youngins?


 Charlie!  's for a successful surgery for your wife & warning you to behave afterwards!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> stringmusic+



+++++++


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

The song "In love with a stripper" is stuck in my head


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> +++++++


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Youngins?



Morning Charlie!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The song "In love with a stripper" is stuck in my head



Does your wife know this?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Howdy Charlie


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Youngins?



Bo$$$$$$$$$$man!    


 to Mrs. Bo$$man.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Does your wife know this?



mebbe


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Charlie!  's for a successful surgery for your wife & warning you to behave afterwards!



For once I will get to do all the talking around here. Well at least for a little while.

Thanks to all of you for your kind Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

Me and Turtlebug is BFF's++++++


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

YESSS!!!!  


stringmusic+


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> anybody know where the waterfowl section went?



I heard all the ducks were killdt.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Me and Turtlebug is BFF's++++++



Wait.....what?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> For once I will get to do all the talking around here. Well at least for a little while.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your kind Thoughts and prayers.


 just be ready when she gets her "real" voice back!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Wait.....what?



Sorry hdm, I'm just a sucker for those waterfowl necklaces.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sorry hdm, I'm just a sucker for those waterfowl necklaces.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

I need to find me a gimmick like that


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> strike to too two 2



Again….you don't skeer me! 



rhbama3 said:


> Step 1: Sit in car and get Flutternuffer to sit in lap.
> Step 2: stuff cat in paper grocery bag and furl top.
> Step 3: Crank car and put in gear
> Step 4: Roll window down and toss bagged cat out
> ...







mrs. hornet22 said:


> lost connection to the server.
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed it myselp. I'z good dat way.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I need to find me a gimmick like that



Start a thread in da watafowl section and see if they can help ya out, good buncha fellas over there.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

The watafoul people is what makes this place so great.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Come on 1:00 


I ain't gonna get to hunt tomorrow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I need to find me a gimmick like that



Found this fer ya, perfect for twerking too.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Found this fer ya, perfect for twerking too.



I will look so hawt in that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I will look so hawt in that



and it's just your size.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

I am a petite thing........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I will look so hawt in that



With all those feathers and the watafoulers looking for a place to hunt, be careful.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

I bet Strang can't wait till page 4


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)

why


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)

wait


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

who did dat?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Hdm+?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

this time?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

now?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Yay  
Fat kid happy dance right here


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> crap



neener neener neener


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> crap



samadder lil fella


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2013)

Broccoli castle roll is good


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Dear tacos on whole wheat blankets... wanna trade BOTG>?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Broccoli castle roll is good


one of my favorites!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dear tacos on whole wheat blankets... wanna trade BOTG>?


fried pok chop, snap beans, herbed taters and greens.............. Ima gonna be stuffed again!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

stepping onto soap box!
WHAT in tarnation has happened to good 'ol Work Ethics?!?!  Young co-worker calls, I don't have anything to do, I'm not coming back in."  Uuuhh, excuse me, there is ALWAYS "something" that can be done, your work day is 8:00 - 5:00, just like mine! But *I* can't "decide" I don't have anything to do & just leave work!
ok, stepping down......... thank you for your patience......


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> stepping onto soap box!
> WHAT in tarnation has happened to good 'ol Work Ethics?!?!  Young co-worker calls, I don't have anything to do, I'm not coming back in."  Uuuhh, excuse me, there is ALWAYS "something" that can be done, your work day is 8:00 - 5:00, just like mine! But *I* can't "decide" I don't have anything to do & just leave work!
> ok, stepping down......... thank you for your patience......





Don't feel bad. EVERY single morning when I come in, mine is on her cell phone to her mother or her 7 sisters or her ex or her kids or someone until a patient walks in the door. She stayed on that phone until 11:00 this morning when I finally ran the vacuum cleaner so far up under her chair that she couldn't hear to carry on a conversation.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Don't feel bad. EVERY single morning when I come in, mine is on her cell phone to her mother or her 7 sisters or her ex or her kids or someone until a patient walks in the door. She stayed on that phone until 11:00 this morning when I finally ran the vacuum cleaner so far up under her chair that should couldn't hear to carry on a conversation.


 at least she is present & "accounted" for!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

I just tried a piece of pumpkin cheesecake. 


Now I remember why I hate pumpkin anything.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I just tried a piece of pumpkin cheesecake.
> 
> 
> Now I remember why I hate pumpkin anything.


 some things even cream cheese can't cover!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yay
> Fat kid happy dance right here





 GIFSoup



Keebs said:


> stepping onto soap box!
> WHAT in tarnation has happened to good 'ol Work Ethics?!?!  Young co-worker calls, I don't have anything to do, I'm not coming back in."  Uuuhh, excuse me, there is ALWAYS "something" that can be done, your work day is 8:00 - 5:00, just like mine! But *I* can't "decide" I don't have anything to do & just leave work!
> ok, stepping down......... thank you for your patience......




 I sowwy!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I sowwy!


 And I just noticed he didn't get up & take out all the trash in the office!!!! dang his hide!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> And I just noticed he didn't get up & take out all the trash in the office!!!! dang his hide!!!



Sounds like your co-worker is my nephew.  He's lazy like that!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> some things even cream cheese can't cover!



Dat da TRUF!  


I just never could grasp the taste for pumpkin.  

Just kinda gross to me.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Sounds like your co-worker is my nephew.  He's lazy like that!


what has happened to our youth?!?! This boy isn't but 23 but has NO drive, no "initiative"!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Dang it cold and windy outside.......I could cut glass now


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2013)

philly cheese steak with mushrooms, onions, and mayo.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what has happened to our youth?!?! This boy isn't but 23 but has NO drive, no "initiative"!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Dang it cold and windy outside.......I could cut glass now


I kno, right?!?!


Nitram4891 said:


> philly cheese steak with mushrooms, onions, and mayo.


Nom,Nom,Nom


havin_fun_huntin said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> philly cheese steak with mushrooms, onions, and mayo.



Mayo??????  What the........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Mayo??????  What the........



Yes...mayo... it comes standard on the sandwich at this shop and it's delicious.     Had me a crab claw for desert.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Whopper Jr. wiff no mater and a value fry.
They NEVER give me enough mayo for my fries.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whopper Jr. wiff no mater and a value fry.
> They NEVER give me enough mayo for my fries.



Honey mustard be better


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yes...mayo... it comes standard on the sandwich at this shop and it's delicious.     Had me a crab claw for desert.



Now that's my kinda desert.



well.........less it's chocolate delight.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whopper Jr. wiff no mater and a value fry.
> They NEVER give me enough mayo for my fries.



Mayo?????? What the........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03+ why do you hate mayo?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Dat da TRUF!
> 
> 
> I just never could grasp the taste for pumpkin.
> ...



You just weird

I like pumpkin spice coffee creamer, pumpkin pie pop tarts, pumpkin delight little debbies…...



Keebs said:


> what has happened to our youth?!?! This boy isn't but 23 but has NO drive, no "initiative"!



My nephew is 18. When we moved…. his mom & dad(my BIL) helped us. He just stood there with his arms crossed watching everybody load the truck til his uncle(my hubby) told him to get busy & help tote stuff.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03+ why do you hate mayo?



It's a long story


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> It's a long story



I have time.. do share kind sir


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I have time.. do share kind sir



I'd rather not if it's all the same........it brings back bad memories.  It involves Quack, a twista mat and a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

I don blame ya, sorry fer asking 


hdm03 said:


> I'd rather not if it's all the same........it brings back bad memories.  It involves Quack, a twista mat and a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Wanna give me a hug?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'd rather not if it's all the same........it brings back bad memories.  It involves Quack, a twista mat and a 5 gallon bucket



oh my.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Wanna give me a hug?



 sure thing lil fella


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> oh my.



Mista Hawnynet22 was there......he says it still wakes up in cold sweats


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Where did strang go?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Grilled pepper jack cheese sammich and a cup of beef bouillion.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Strang?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where did strang go?



walmart, he had to get some black cloud 5" duck killing bullets, they on sale for red Wed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

nitram is lurking waitng to be kang!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

gettin' close to numba 5


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

where everybody be?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Nitram?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

hfh?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Dirt?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow!!!! Just wow!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

He's like a ninja


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

He IS a ninja.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

dangit!?!?!, post #207??? I am terrible.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

So, I woke up this morning got me a HOT shower.  Got so fresh and so clean clean.  Get out look in the mirror thru the thick cloud of steam.  See this good looking feller in the mirror and say "dang im purdy"  Wife laughs and informs me she put a poster of some tatum dude over the mirror..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> He's like a ninja





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He IS a ninja.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So, I woke up this morning got me a HOT shower.  Got so fresh and so clean clean.  Get out look in the mirror thru the thick cloud of steam.  See this good looking feller in the mirror and say "dang im purdy"  Wife laughs and informs me she put a poster of some tatum dude over the mirror..



I don't get it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> dangit!?!?!, post #207??? I am terrible.



so is 209


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't get it



I didnt either, just figured id share


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

sharing is caring


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

dats what mama said


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> so is 209



I don't know what you're readin', post 209 was a mastapiece.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I don't know what you're readin', post 209 was a mastapiece.



Oh?  if i print out your 10,000 post will you sign it for me?  I's gonna be rich 1 day


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh?  if i print out your 10,000 post will you sign it for me?  I's gonna be rich 1 day



I ain't neva gonna get to my 10,000, cause you said I was gonna get bandedededededed.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So, I woke up this morning got me a HOT shower.  Got so fresh and so clean clean.  Get out look in the mirror thru the thick cloud of steam.  See this good looking feller in the mirror and say "dang im purdy"  Wife laughs and informs me she put a poster of some tatum dude over the mirror..


aaawww, bless yo heart.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)

Brrrrrrr it is a cold wind out there today.  Glad I don't have to be out working in it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I ain't neva gonna get to my 10,000, cause you said I was gonna get bandedededededed.



There must be a loophole, hdm done posted ova a bazzilion times.  Pm him for the secret/details


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> There must be a loophole, hdm done posted ova a bazzilion times.  Pm him for the secret/details



He's one of my BFF's, so he'll tell me I'm sure.

He cares, and he shares.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> aaawww, bless yo heart.........



thank you maam for your sympathy.  Im scarred from the happening of this morning tho i dont fully understand them


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> He's one of my BFF's, so he'll tell me I'm sure.
> 
> He cares, and he shares.



hes 1 my bffs to too 2 two   he dont tell me nushin tho


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Brrrrrrr it is a cold wind out there today.  Glad I don't have to be out working in it.



Not gonna make it to 32 here today.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Not gonna make it to 32 here today.


we're 'sposed to be at 27 tonight.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Gonna be cold in the pond tomorrow morning..


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2013)

Okay, so i got permission to go hunt the spot near where i kilt my antlerless buck the other day. Just went out there and put a camo burlap wrap around the box stand, but let me tell you that sucker was swaying in that wind. Made me nervous hearing all that popping and creaking but i forgot about it when i shot a staple thru my fingertip.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, so i got permission to go hunt the spot near where i kilt my antlerless buck the other day. Just went out there and put a camo burlap wrap around the box stand, but let me tell you that sucker was swaying in that wind. Made me nervous hearing all that popping and creaking but i forgot about it when i shot a staple thru my fingertip.


dang Wobert, just dang!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

that poor staple...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, so i got permission to go hunt the spot near where i kilt my antlerless buck the other day. Just went out there and put a camo burlap wrap around the box stand, but let me tell you that sucker was swaying in that wind. Made me nervous hearing all that popping and creaking but i forgot about it when i shot a staple thru my fingertip.






somethings just never change.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Not gonna make it to 32 here today.



32 what?  Cows?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang Wobert, just dang!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> that poor staple...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> somethings just never change.


At least it only went thru skin and didn't bleed much. I hated getting another hole in my glove tip though. 


hdm03 said:


> 32 what?  Cows?


You just can't hide money, can you?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> At least it only went thru skin and didn't bleed much. I hated getting another hole in my glove tip though.
> 
> You just can't hide money, can you?


Duct Tape!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gonna be cold in the pond tomorrow morning..



Where this pond at?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Where this pond at?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Where this pond at?



Crisp Co close to dooly  that all i can reveal at this time. 
Only cause i was Invited tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

sorry drank that zero to fast


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crisp Co close to dooly  that all i can reveal at this time.
> Only cause i was Invited tho


don't forget to post pics of the icicles hanging from your beard!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry drank that zero to fast


uummm, Leroy, check the ingredients on that zero, if it has aspertain listed, you'd be better off drinking full leaded coke or water.........


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Ahhhh..... Home. 

Done got my polar bear jammies on and am kicked back watchin tv. 


Tonight I gotta make a cheesecake and throw a couple of cheeseballs together and I'm done.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ahhhh..... Home.
> 
> Done got my polar bear jammies on and am kicked back watchin tv.
> 
> ...


 good deal!  All I have to make is my usual cherry jello congealed salad!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

One hour 40 minutes to go


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey y'all, fixing to cut out. I'll leave you with some pics, i cooked a low country boil at work, 60 lb shrimp, 45 lb sausage, 120 corn, potato's.... whheeeewwwww that was a job. Have a good Thanksgiving. Oh yeah, and every bit of it is gone.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crisp Co close to dooly  that all i can reveal at this time.
> Only cause i was Invited tho



Two,2, to, too hours and 53 minits from da cafe' 356. I can leave at 3:15 and be there plenty before daylite. Lay on da horn, I'll find ya


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Where's my new BFF? 




Awe, there he is "stringmusic+"    


Hiya bestie


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Strang+?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

ready fo a drank


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

hfh?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 763192
> 
> View attachment 763193Hey y'all, fixing to cut out. I'll leave you with some pics, i cooked a low country boil at work, 60 lb shrimp, 45 lb sausage, 120 corn, potato's.... whheeeewwwww that was a job. Have a good Thanksgiving. Oh yeah, and every bit of it is gone.



EWE! Ocean roaches


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Crap


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 763192
> 
> View attachment 763193Hey y'all, fixing to cut out. I'll leave you with some pics, i cooked a low country boil at work, 60 lb shrimp, 45 lb sausage, 120 corn, potato's.... whheeeewwwww that was a job. Have a good Thanksgiving. Oh yeah, and every bit of it is gone.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Queen T-bug!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> EWE! Ocean roaches


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Hehe  


ME!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ahhhh..... Home.
> 
> Done got my polar bear jammies on and am kicked back watchin tv.
> 
> ...



I hope you remembered to pick up some paper sacks for the cat. 

Its nappy time. Sammy is snoring and Bubbette is on a teleconference.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 763192
> 
> View attachment 763193Hey y'all, fixing to cut out. I'll leave you with some pics, i cooked a low country boil at work, 60 lb shrimp, 45 lb sausage, 120 corn, potato's.... whheeeewwwww that was a job. Have a good Thanksgiving. Oh yeah, and every bit of it is gone.



Only thing missing is cold beer


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Sneak attack


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope you remembered to pick up some paper sacks for the cat.
> 
> Its nappy time. Sammy is snoring and Bubbette is on a teleconference.




Wish Sammy was here to cuddle wif. 

I wanna take a nap too.  


Why Bugsy, why don't you just lay down and take a nap?

You know what, I think I will. 


Thanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> uummm, Leroy, check the ingredients on that zero, if it has aspertain listed, you'd be better off drinking full leaded coke or water.........



ims ure it does, I like the fact its 0 calories


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> ready fo a drank


 I'll 2nd that!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

wait, was Mud here? was that a driveby post?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Two,2, to, too hours and 53 minits from da cafe' 356. I can leave at 3:15 and be there plenty before daylite. Lay on da horn, I'll find ya



Iffin i get permission to shoot a pond from a land onwer and its got some birds ill make sure to invite ya.... Strang no so much, couldnt stand teh smell of his necklace..


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iffin i get permission to shoot a pond from a land onwer and its got some birds ill make sure to invite ya.... Strang no so much, couldnt stand teh smell of his necklace..



That necklace is nasty.......I gag a little whenever he sends me a PM


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Did I mention that I am ready fo a drank?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, was Mud here? was that a driveby post?


 yes, then he had the nerve to call & tell me he was on the way to the beer store!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

He didnt even swang by here and share... And to think keebs hes supposed to be your fwend...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Did I mention that I am ready fo a drank?





Keebs said:


> yes, then he had the nerve to call & tell me he was on the way to the beer store!



About 15 more mins an that's where I'll be headed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That necklace is nasty.......I gag a little whenever he sends me a PM



bet taht thing smells worse than the South end of a North bound Mule...

maybe he would like to go yote hunting?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He didnt even swang by here and share... And to think keebs hes supposed to be your fwend...


 I know, right?


Workin2Hunt said:


> About 15 more mins an that's where I'll be headed.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Where's my new BFF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haaaaaaay 

I'm gonna go home a put my pola bear jammies on to,two,too


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2013)

My necklace smells just fine


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

compared to??


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

fo T 5 mo minutes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

ta hen mo here


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

Signing off........... may have to check in later after I get wiser though............ 
If not............
Happy Thanksgiving to one & all!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

About time to tinkle on the fire and call in the dogs


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Dont get  near my fire.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2013)

Turkey and chicken gizzards, turkey neck, 4 chicken thighs, onions, celery, and bell pepper are on to boil. Its giblet gravy making time!
Still got to boil some eggs...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)

turkey out of smoker and cut off the carcass and ready to go up the road tomorrow.  cornbread dressing made and ready to have the juice added and baked.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Made me a REAL cheesecake, none of that pumpkin junk. 

Eating a spinach pizza while the cream cheese softens for the cheeseball.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

18 degrees and falling fast.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Dear Lord have mercy. We're watching "Snoopy, Come Home" and Mini-Me just pops up with "They didn't have the internet to help search for him?" 


This child


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> EWE! Ocean roaches











turtlebug said:


> Made me a REAL cheesecake, none of that pumpkin junk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey Lane  

No, cream cheese cheesecake.  


You all know my aversion to them sea creatures.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Lane
> 
> No, cream cheese cheesecake.
> 
> ...



Thanks for leaving more for me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yall enjoy the long weekend and have a happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Lane
> 
> No, cream cheese cheesecake.
> 
> ...



You don't like mud bugs?


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 27, 2013)

Never had cheese cake in my life. The thought of a cake made of cheese doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Never had cheese cake in my life. The thought of a cake made of cheese doesn't really appeal to me.


 idjit


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> idjit





Often wondered how many calories are in one of those things.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Never had cheese cake in my life. The thought of a cake made of cheese doesn't really appeal to me.




You don't know what you're missing. 

I'll have to make you one next time you're down this way. It's super fattening too so you have to eat two.  






Well, I had an unexpected and brief visit with my wayward child this afternoon. Gave him his thick Carhartt coat so he'd be warm. That has kinda thrown my semi-joyous mood out of whack.


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You don't know what you're missing.
> 
> I'll have to make you one next time you're down this way. It's super fattening too so you have to eat two.
> 
> ...





A mothers love....mine has gotten brief to,2,too. Got to get him back in the woods soon.


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 27, 2013)

Now how did that happen?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

~sigh~ hehwo............ Happy Thanksgiving eve........ got the horse feed mixed, horses hayed, heat lamp going in the green (white house), water dripping and my favorite......Aunt Myra's Cherry Jello mold congeling in the fridge for tomorrow........ only contribution baby sis asks of me at Thanksgiving!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2013)

turkey, pork loin, and baking hen are marinating. Sweet taters are cooking and giblet gravy is simmering. Got the lima beans and fatback thawing out, and trying to find a stopping point to call it a night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 27, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Never had cheese cake in my life. The thought of a cake made of cheese doesn't really appeal to me.





Laneybird said:


> Often wondered how many calories are in one of those things.


.....Lot's of calories!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .....Lot's of calories!!



 but ooohhhh so worth it!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.



 Look at you!!!!!!!! Hiya Charlie! How's da Missus feelin?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey Keebs, hope you have a great Turkey day.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Look at you!!!!!!!! Hiya Charlie! How's da Missus feelin?



She doing good. Surgery is not until Dec 10. She made them put it off one week so we can catch the Football game in Moultrie next Friday. Now they just have to win this Friday against Dacula and we are Georgia Bound.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Go Pack, so I can get my Peanuts and take Keebs some Bacon.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs, hope you have a great Turkey day.


I'm hoping to, two, too!


KyDawg said:


> She doing good. Surgery is not until Dec 10. She made them put it off one week so we can catch the Football game in Moultrie next Friday. Now they just have to win this Friday against Dacula and we are Georgia Bound.



 Let me know soon enough, we'll get you a case of GEORGIA canned Peanuts to take back home with you!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .....Lot's of calories!!





Keebs said:


> but ooohhhh so worth it!


I'm thinkin Mr. Laney can afford a few more of those than I can!!



KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.


Good evening Mr. Charlie!!.........Ya'll got a little frost on the pumkins this evening??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Pack, so I can get my Peanuts and take Keebs some Bacon.



Bacon? did I hear you say BAcon???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm thinkin Mr. Laney can afford a few more of those than I can!!
> 
> Good evening Mr. Charlie!!.........Ya'll got a little frost on the pumkins this evening??



From what I have seen, yeah, he can............. uummm, you gonna be on a trip next weekend??


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Maybe we can get together again for a meal in Tifton. Hope we get out of here early in the week so maybe we can pick a time when several can make it.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe we can get together again for a meal in Tifton. Hope we get out of here early in the week so maybe we can pick a time when several can make it.



 and I PROMISE to get there earlier!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm thinkin Mr. Laney can afford a few more of those than I can!!
> 
> Good evening Mr. Charlie!!.........Ya'll got a little frost on the pumkins this evening??



Pumkins shriveled up to nothing it is 13 degrees here right now. Gonna be around 8 in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and I PROMISE to get there earlier!!!!!!!



New alert: Keebs will only be 1 hour late this time.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> From what I have seen, yeah, he can............. uummm, you gonna be on a trip next weekend??


Looks like we will be on trip to Thomasville next weekend!!........Maybe a stopover somewhere along the way


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Thomasville not that far from Moultrie Mt Ruttn.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> New alert: Keebs will only be 1 hour late this time.


 I am sooooo sorry!!!!!!!!!!!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like we will be on trip to Thomasville next weekend!!........Maybe a stopover somewhere along the way



uuuhhh, you don't WANT to make a stopover??????


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Well gonna hit the hay, night Yall. Sleep tight.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pumkins shriveled up to nothing it is 13 degrees here right now. Gonna be around 8 in the morning.


I don't even want to think about what might be shriveled up!!..........13 degrees!!!.......Brrrr!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well gonna hit the hay, night Yall. Sleep tight.



 Nite, Charlie........ sleep tight!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I am sooooo sorry!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> uuuhhh, you don't WANT to make a stopover??????


I didn't say that!!

Dangit woman quit puttin words in ............Nevermind the Stopover will be the best part of the trip!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2013)

Hope everyone has a safe and happy Thanksgiving!!



Prayers and thoughts for Mrs. Charlie.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I didn't say that!!
> 
> Dangit woman quit puttin words in ............Nevermind the Stopover will be the best part of the trip!!


Sooo, ya'll brangin the camper or do I need to get the air mattress out?? I'm excited!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope everyone has a safe and happy Thanksgiving!!
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers and thoughts for Mrs. Charlie.


 Hope you, Dawn & your families do too, darlin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2013)

I gotz to work . . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to work . . .



 dagnabbit!............ oh wait........ call me......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Sooo, ya'll brangin the camper or do I need to get the air mattress out?? I'm excited!!!
> 
> Hope you, Dawn & your families do too, darlin!


Do you have an air mattress or do we need to bring one??.........with the damage to my truck I'm not comfortable pulling the camper any distance.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do you have an air mattress or do we need to bring one??.........with the damage to my truck I'm not comfortable pulling the camper any distance.





Elaine's Expidition should pull it just fine ???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do you have an air mattress or do we need to bring one??.........with the damage to my truck I'm not comfortable pulling the camper any distance.



 I have one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dagnabbit!............ oh wait........ call me......





Naw, you've been drankin, all's you'll do is giggle and slur.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, you've been drankin, all's you'll do is giggle and slur.



sober it up keebs





Happy Thanksgiving drivelers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Turkey day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,turkeys


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2013)

Is it possible for gas propane to be frozen?
The flame on my gas smoker sucks and its on wide open. Brand new full tank of propane.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving Morning Youngins.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy turkey day erey buddy.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. 

If you could, take a minute a say a little prayer for my baby sister. Please. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8286240#post8286240


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving!  

Prayers for ya`ll, Nurse Plum.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy turkey day from the MIL's in the MON.


----------



## Klem87 (Nov 28, 2013)

happy turkey day!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2013)

Just got a phon call out of the blue from a buddy wanting to know if i wanted the huge doe he just shot! 
I've only shot one time this year and now have 3 deer at the processors!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2013)

Klem87 said:


> happy turkey day!





Who are you?


----------



## Klem87 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Who are you?



im your offspring.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2013)

Klem87 said:


> im your offspring.





As scruffy as you look???


----------



## Klem87 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> As scruffy as you look???



http://americancopywriter.typepad.com/blog/images/765448357_m.jpg

i think your rough than me lol.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2013)

Klem87 said:


> http://americancopywriter.typepad.com/blog/images/765448357_m.jpg
> 
> i think your rough than me lol.





Oh...I remember you now...


----------



## Klem87 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh...I remember you now...



https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...bLDvwkn66Ywh09Xv2rqtINlr0YWgp0z24e8V4QIIS5LzE


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2013)

Klem87 said:


> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...bLDvwkn66Ywh09Xv2rqtINlr0YWgp0z24e8V4QIIS5LzE





Grrr....


----------



## Doc_5729 (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to all........


----------



## Klem87 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrr....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2013)

Food is smelling good as hungry Kids and Grandkids are arriving.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2013)

Just dropped the turkey in the boiling grease, Chicken and pork are up to 161 degree's, all da wimmens are in the kitchen, and the fire department is on standby.
Gonna be a good day, tater.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you as well.  I hope to enjoy the rest of this afternoon with my good friends and their families and just relax and be Thankful for all that I have been blessed with.



Sugarplum,
I am sending a warm hug of compassion and My Prayers for you and your entire family during this time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Turkey Day to all you dribbler-type fellers and fellerettes.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving Y'all!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2013)

Hubby took the kids to the woods this afternoon! I'm laid up on the couch.........with strep throat!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2013)

We done eat so much food we all piled up like foundered horses. 

It was mighty good though...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2013)

Making da big $$$ tonight . .


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 28, 2013)

Lemme see, ERD showed back up (after not hearing a word for two months) last night. After two unplanned trips to town, I finally got to bed around 12:30 with the knowledge that he was headed back to his "new home" in Florida. 

Then it all breaks loose right about the time I was gonna go into a turkey induced coma. Drove the 30 miles back to town, bought him a one way bus ticket back to Florida and a hamburger and came home. 

My one wish before I die is to see that boy straighten himself out and do something meaningful with his life.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Lemme see, ERD showed back up (after not hearing a word for two months) last night. After two unplanned trips to town, I finally got to bed around 12:30 with the knowledge that he was headed back to his "new home" in Florida.
> 
> Then it all breaks loose right about the time I was gonna go into a turkey induced coma. Drove the 30 miles back to town, bought him a one way bus ticket back to Florida and a hamburger and came home.
> 
> My one wish before I die is to see that boy straighten himself out and do something meaningful with his life.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>



Yeah, tell me about it. 

Son still at it, biopsy next week, company being sold... I'm just gonna  and let the chips fall where they may cause I can't do a darned thing about any of it.  


Right now my happy thoughts are falling on the fact that there's a whole cheeseball and half a cheesecake in the fridge and I've got three days to go sit in the woods and pretend I'm gonna kill a deer this year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, tell me about it.
> 
> Son still at it, biopsy next week, company being sold... I'm just gonna  and let the chips fall where they may cause I can't do a darned thing about any of it.
> 
> ...



Going tomorrow myself. I want just one more Doe and i'll be set. Got two at Lee Processing and the one my buddy shot this morning at Abbotts Processing. I've had several people say they were moving like crazy this morning, so i hope that herd of Does i have on camera will show up. Get done with deer and start looking for hogs and doves in stewart county.
 I may take up this duck hunting to see what thats all about too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2013)

Dawn brought me a plate from her Nana's, waiting on 7am with NUTTIN to do at work, all operations are down.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn brought me a plate from her Nana's, waiting on 7am with NUTTIN to do at work, all operations are down.



Go hunting tonight?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hubby took the kids to the woods this afternoon! I'm laid up on the couch.........with strep throat!


You sure it's strep? That's how this crud starts out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Go hunting tonight?





Hmmmm, plantation is only 7 miles from my office . .


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure it's strep? That's how this crud starts out.



 just a guess….my throat is sore & covered in white pus.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Lemme see, ERD showed back up (after not hearing a word for two months) last night. After two unplanned trips to town, I finally got to bed around 12:30 with the knowledge that he was headed back to his "new home" in Florida.
> 
> Then it all breaks loose right about the time I was gonna go into a turkey induced coma. Drove the 30 miles back to town, bought him a one way bus ticket back to Florida and a hamburger and came home.
> 
> My one wish before I die is to see that boy straighten himself out and do something meaningful with his life.



 so sorry T-bug!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 28, 2013)

Evenin' everyone. I think I might fall into a food coma soon. I sure am glad I lost those 40 lbs this past few months! I might've gained a few back today


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> so sorry T-bug!



Thanks 

Like I said, so much going on that's out of my control so I'm just gonna sit back and let it all go. 



Hope you get to feeling better soon chick. Lots of that crap going on around here. 




Dear Lord we're watching Punkin Chunkin on Discovery.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks
> 
> Like I said, so much going on that's out of my control so I'm just gonna sit back and let it all go.
> 
> ...



I'm so very sorry that you're having problems with ERD again. I haven't been on here much, lately, so I had no clue who all those posts on FB were about. I'm SO glad it's not Bait. That's what I was thinkin' and I was hurtin' for ya! (Hard to type that with the emotion I mean for it to have. I hope you get it)


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 28, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm so very sorry that you're having problems with ERD again. I haven't been on here much, lately, so I had no clue who all those posts on FB were about. I'm SO glad it's not Bait. That's what I was thinkin' and I was hurtin' for ya! (Hard to type that with the emotion I mean for it to have. I hope you get it)





Thanks gal, just my son being completely unbelievable and irrational. 

I'm about to deactivate my FB page for good. I hate to because my best friend from high school just found me and he's in his second tour of Iraq. It's been fun getting to chat with him and trying to keep his spirits up and hearing all about his family and life but some things are taken too literally and it's really kinda getting old.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks gal, just my son being completely unbelievable and irrational.
> 
> I'm about to deactivate my FB page for good. I hate to because my best friend from high school just found me and he's in his second tour of Iraq. It's been fun getting to chat with him and trying to keep his spirits up and hearing all about his family and life but some things are taken too literally and it's really kinda getting old.





How am I 'pose to stawk ya ??


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2013)

Quack mad a stack of money today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How am I 'pose to stawk ya ??



You supposed to be counting doves in da field. I'm about to have an entire month that i can't shoot a Doe. Gonna have to switch to hogs, squirrels, and whatever else i can find.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
> 
> If you could, take a minute a say a little prayer for my baby sister. Please.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8286240#post8286240


you got it Shugga!


Klem87 said:


> happy turkey day!


 Heeelllllooooo sweet stuff!!!!!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> Just got a phon call out of the blue from a buddy wanting to know if i wanted the huge doe he just shot!
> I've only shot one time this year and now have 3 deer at the processors!


luckydawg!!!!!


NCHillbilly said:


> Happy Turkey Day to all you dribbler-type fellers and fellerettes.


 You too!


Crickett said:


> Hubby took the kids to the woods this afternoon! I'm laid up on the couch.........with strep throat!


dang, girl!


turtlebug said:


> Lemme see, ERD showed back up (after not hearing a word for two months) last night. After two unplanned trips to town, I finally got to bed around 12:30 with the knowledge that he was headed back to his "new home" in Florida.
> 
> Then it all breaks loose right about the time I was gonna go into a turkey induced coma. Drove the 30 miles back to town, bought him a one way bus ticket back to Florida and a hamburger and came home.
> 
> My one wish before I die is to see that boy straighten himself out and do something meaningful with his life.


  


turtlebug said:


> Thanks
> 
> Like I said, so much going on that's out of my control so I'm just gonna sit back and let it all go.
> 
> ...



Was watching the same but went to pre recorded stuff............


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2013)

Night youngins, finally got all the Grandkids asleep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Quack mad a stack of money today.









rhbama3 said:


> You supposed to be counting doves in da field. I'm about to have an entire month that i can't shoot a Doe. Gonna have to switch to hogs, squirrels, and whatever else i can find.





Kinda hard to count 'em in the dark . .


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2013)

Bout tine for yall folks in the Eastern Time zone to be in bed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2013)

No No:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn brought me a plate from her Nana's, waiting on 7am with NUTTIN to do at work, all operations are down.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmm, plantation is only 7 miles from my office . .



Does the co truck have a phone in case they call you while sitting in the mobile deer stand?

Well there was football yesterday after the meal, more football today, and low and behold more college football tomorrow.   Lots to be thankful for.

It is cold in the NGA mtns.  Coffee for warming the insides.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does the co truck have a phone in case they call you while sitting in the mobile deer stand?
> 
> Well there was football yesterday after the meal, more football today, and low and behold more college football tomorrow.   Lots to be thankful for.
> 
> It is cold in the NGA mtns.  Coffee for warming the insides.





There ain't no "they" I'm the only one working !!!



Gonna be some good games on tomorrow, one mo 12 hr night and a lil nap tomorrow and it's game time !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

Live from da box stand!
4-wheeler nation is definitely onn the move thid morning. Akso, I could see my trail cam flashing thru the woods as I walked in. Still too dark to see but hope they come bsck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

Sounds like the duck hunters are having a good morning. 30 shotgun blasts in 2 minutes, so I assume wood ducks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

In bidness! Two midsized does wakking in. Wsiting on mm ama to show up now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

Buck with hslf s rack just showed up. Does are giving him da stink eye


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Sounds like the duck hunters are having a good morning. 30 shotgun blasts in 2 minutes, so I assume wood ducks.



No forum so all they had left to do is hunt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

My 2 to two too does sre gone and now this stoopid 4 point is under my stand.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Live from da box stand!
> 4-wheeler nation is definitely onn the move thid morning. Akso, I could see my trail cam flashing thru the woods as I walked in. Still too dark to see but hope they come bsck.


Sasquatch was doing selfies.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sasquatch was doing selfies.





My field is empty again but MAN! There has been a lot of shooting this morning.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> My field is empty again but MAN! There has been a lot of shooting this morning.



That's just displaced waterfowlers following you around.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

Great. 4 squirrels have decided to play tag in the pine trees. Bsrks a flyin!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 29, 2013)

hope yall had a goodun yesterday. 


shore is cold in this tree


least its bout time to start trackin


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2013)

Morning youngins, day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2013)

Mornin y'all! 

Hubby texted me this mornin & said he had 2 does down!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 29, 2013)

HANKUS IS FINALLY BACK IN DA HOUSE !!!!

Shucks, I thought maybe he had been kidnapped by some of dem duck hunters or something and they were holding him for ransom.  Mia for several days at Thanksgiving ain't normal for him.

As to the rest of you drivelers, Happy Friday morning to all of you.  I had  great time yesterday afternoon and last night with close friends that cooked lots of good food and fed me well.  Their kids and grand-kids made it a fun time spent together.

Unfortunately, when I woke up this morning, I have a really loud and painful cough and it appears that this garbage "crud" that I had the first of this week has now turned into a sinus infection for sure.  I sure hope these antibiotics will work on clearing it up and fast.  Looks like I will just sit around and stay inside today where it is warmer and hopefully I will be back to normal by tomorrow.

I sure hope that none of you will get run over by those crazy holiday shoppers out there this weekend.  A friend told me that this is what it looked like at Walmart last night.....   !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

I stayed there till the wind shifted but didnt get to shoot anything. What a great morning! Saw two midsize and one small does, a spike, a 4-point, and the big buck that has a half rack.
Gonna try it again this afternoon and hope that big trophy doe shows up that i have on camera. She looks to be abou 160!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I stayed there till the wind shifted but didnt get to shoot anything. What a great morning! Saw two midsize and one small does, a spike, a 4-point, and the big buck that has a half rack.
> Gonna try it again this afternoon and hope that big trophy doe shows up that i have on camera. She looks to be abou 160!



Maybe you'll get her this afternoon. 

Was gonna go after lunch but Bait decided to move my main blind so I'm just going out there early in the morning and stay all day. 



Pray for me, I HAVE to go to the grocery store and another store next to Walmart.


----------



## . (Nov 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Pray for me, I HAVE to go to the grocery store and another store next to Walmart.



On my way to town myself and sure don't want to deal with the Black Friday nonsense.  Gotta go since we're out of a few things we need.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Maybe you'll get her this afternoon.
> 
> Was gonna go after lunch but Bait decided to move my main blind so I'm just going out there early in the morning and stay all day.
> 
> ...



Ain't no way I'd step foot in the Walmart here today or any other day for that matter! No No:

Good luck to ya!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2013)

Rut is kickin` up here. My brother in law killed a heavyweight monster up around Buena Vista this mornin`. Off to the woods shortly. Mighty purty out here today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2013)

Me and the boy just got settled for the evening hunt. The day is beautiful today, I'm about 200 ft from the Chattahoochee river and not a sole around except my son. Sometimes I think about why I bother setting out here and then times like these remind me of just how great the outdoors are and what mighty maker we all have!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 29, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 29, 2013)

bog?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 29, 2013)

me?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2013)

You?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

Freeze in da morning, burn up in the evening.
My buddy is rushing his springer spaniel puppy to the vet right now. He got into a pack of rat poison sometime in the last two hours.  Seems fine and belly isnt tight.  Hoping for the best.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2013)

I've had the same thing with a dog which ate a whole cube.  Mine weighed 50 lbs and the poison control said it would have had to eat 5-6 to kill it.   The vet wanted to do a bunch of things but I just brought her home and all was well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

Whats the score of the nebraska game, gobble?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Whats the score of the nebraska game, gobble?



Sad really sad.  Lost by 21.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sad really sad.  Lost by 21.



Great. I'm 0 fer 2 on the picks so far. Stoopid ole miss.....


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 29, 2013)

Well believe it or not, that really wasn't too bad.  


Went to the Walmart across town, the one not near the mall or Gander or Academy... the one out of the way, and it was kinda like a Friday afternoon. They still had a ton of the Samsung 32" LED TV's for $199 so I don't think that one got hit too hard. 

Got some groceries and stopped by Sally's and got my deep conditioner for my hair since it's FINALLY starting to grow back out at a decent speed. 

Gonna be hamburgers and French fries tonight cause I'm sick of cheeseball and cheesecake.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2013)

Boo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Boo!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2013)

I seen a spike and let him go


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I seen a spike and let him go



aren't spikes just does with a death wish?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> aren't spikes just does with a death wish?


Walking coat racks. Looks like another member bit the dust since I was on earlier today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2013)

Tomorrow is fill da freezer day!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 29, 2013)

So I'm cooking hamburgers. 

I'm putting copious amounts of pepper on said hamburgers.

Fishbait's little buddy Titan jumps up on the counter and proceeds to inhale a large amount of pepper and sneezes it right back into my face before I can even scream at him or knock him back down. 


My nose is on fire and I've been sneezing and wheezing ever since.


Dumb little cat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

Anyone that knows anything about Viet Namese cooking knows full well that you should only pepper you cat lightly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> So I'm cooking hamburgers.
> 
> I'm putting copious amounts of pepper on said hamburgers.
> 
> ...



You need a wiffle ball bat sooooo bad. Just one week of whack-a-cat and those furballs won't think of stepping on a counter top.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone that knows anything about Viet Namese cooking knows full well that you should only pepper you cat lightly.





Do they make ADD medication for cats?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Do they make ADD medication for cats?



Duct tape on the paws.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Duct tape on the paws.



More like how much I'd love to super glue his paws to the floor.  


Dang cat gonna drive me NUTS!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Tomorrow is fill da freezer day!



If those two does from this morning show up tomorrow..... i'll have to seriously consider it.
Could have heard a pin drop this evening and i sat there till pitch black dark at 6:15.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Do they make ADD medication for cats?


CCI does....


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> If those two does from this morning show up tomorrow..... i'll have to seriously consider it.
> Could have heard a pin drop this evening and i sat there till pitch black dark at 6:15.





Check my Facebook page.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Check my Facebook page.


You need to find the hoss that busted that buck up..


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to find the hoss that busted that buck up..





You got that right. Might have some news in a little while.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You got that right. Might have some news in a little while.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2013)

"Doctor Luv!!"


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Check my Facebook page.



They've grazed that foodplot down to the dirt. Pretty spot!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You got that right. Might have some news in a little while.


Well I see where Hankus done laid one down. So it better be some kinda news...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

I saw that too!
Nice buck, Hankus!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well I see where Hankus done laid one down. So it better be some kinda news...





The Redhead popped one that is probably the one that whipped the one I was watchin` today. It appears to be somewhat noteworthy at the least. The glimpse I got of it before we backed out, well, it looked real nice. Goin` back out in about 30 minutes to hopefully bring him home.

Wish us luck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead popped one that is probably the one that whipped the one I was watchin` today. It appears to be somewhat noteworthy at the least. The glimpse I got of it before we backed out, well, it looked real nice. Goin` back out in about 30 minutes to hopefully bring him home.
> 
> Wish us luck.






Track 'em up Nic, good luck !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead popped one that is probably the one that whipped the one I was watchin` today. It appears to be somewhat noteworthy at the least. The glimpse I got of it before we backed out, well, it looked real nice. Goin` back out in about 30 minutes to hopefully bring him home.
> 
> Wish us luck.


GOOD LUCK...


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks ya`ll. This one rattled her cage, and that don`t happen much. I might be mistaken, but this buck looks really big.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks ya`ll. This one rattled her cage, and that don`t happen much. I might be mistaken, but this buck looks really big.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

I wonder if Nic got klem to go help look? Can Nic drive after dark?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I wonder if Nic got klem to go help look? Can Nic drive after dark?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



What?
This is the Redheads deer we're talking about. We need camo nation out there helping look for that buck!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What?
> This is the Redheads deer we're talking about. We need camo nation out there helping look for that buck!


I just wanna see pictures before my beard grows another inch..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I wonder if Nic got klem to go help look? Can Nic drive after dark?





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

The suspense is killin me...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The suspense is killin me...





Nic's trying to find his "seeing eye dog..."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic's trying to find his "seeing eye dog..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic's trying to find his "seeing eye dog..."





Mebbe that should be his "see and sniff dog??"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

Doggonnit. Where's that deer?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Doggonnit. Where's that deer?





Hiding in one their blinds ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiding in one their blinds ??


Must be. I just took my crud meds. If he don't post pics soon I'm gonna be starin at the inside of my eyelids.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must be. I just took my crud meds. If he don't post pics soon I'm gonna be starin at the inside of my eyelids.





I'll give ya a wake up call and tell ya all about it!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey Mill whats on the Hill


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll give ya a wake up call and tell ya all about it!!






KyDawg said:


> Hey Mill whats on the Hill


Evenin sir.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 29, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=782142


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Mill whats on the Hill





Just waiting on 7am Charlie, how goes it with you ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm guessing Nic had to pull out, hoping it's cold enough tonight that when they find the buck in the morning the meat will still be good.  Maybe the yotes won't find him either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm guessing Nic had to pull out, hoping it's cold enough tonight that when they find the buck in the morning the meat will still be good.  Maybe the yotes won't find him either.



Still no deer?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Still no deer?



coffee provided for those still hunting


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2013)

Didn`t want to bump him so we eased back out and came home. I know just about where he is "supposed" to be within about 3 acres. We`re headed back out in a little bit to get him. 

Heckfire, he ain`t a half mile from the house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Didn`t want to bump him so we eased back out and came home. I know just about where he is "supposed" to be within about 3 acres. We`re headed back out in a little bit to get him.
> 
> Heckfire, he ain`t a half mile from the house.


Still waitin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sat in the stand and had 3 does come out but the wind was blowing straight t them. Busted. They ran to the edge of the woodline and stopped. I took FOUR 200 yard shots at the trophy doe but she didnt even flinch. I dont know if it was me or the gun but a trip to the chickasawhatchee range this afternoon may be in order.
Headed home to regroup and take a nap.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Sat in the stand and had 3 does come out but the wind was blowing straight t them. Busted. They ran to the edge of the woodline and stopped. I took FOUR 200 yard shots at the trophy doe but she didnt even flinch. I dont know if it was me or the gun but a trip to the chickasawhatchee range this afternoon may be in order.
> Headed home to regroup and take a nap.


Well, at least the Situation Normal acronym still applies to you..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2013)

*Mango jelly*

good!!!

Thanks to keebs for donating it and hugh for putting the event together.

Here's hoping our little buddy is doing fine this holiday season.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2013)

Got him! 8 point, and I don`t know how much he weighs, but he is heavy. The Redhead is mighty happy now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> So I'm cooking hamburgers.
> 
> I'm putting copious amounts of pepper on said hamburgers.
> 
> ...




There, I fixed it for you.






turtlebug said:


> Do they make ADD medication for cats?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> CCI does....




Bingo and Miquel has confirmed just the ticket on the CCI product !!!




Congratulations to Sheryl and Nic on such a fine buck.  Her smile says it all and she has reason to be very Proud !!!  Great recovery minus the coyotes too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

Mernin Mike, hope you're feelin better.

Nic, tell the redhead congratulations on a fine buck. Ask if she'll teach you how to kill one...


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Mike, hope you're feelin better.
> 
> Nic, tell the redhead congratulations on a fine buck. Ask if she'll teach you how to kill one...





Ain`t that the truth! All I`ve killed for the last several years is does. Maybe I can fix that problem this afternoon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hugh, I believe that I must have coughed 3,468 times since last night.  If I could get that danged feather duster out of my throat, I think that I would feel a lot better but I just can't quit coughing and it is deep, hard coughs that has made my chest really sore.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2013)

congratulations to the redhead.  Did she have to find it also?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> There, I fixed it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks EE! Pure luck, because we are eat up in brush wolves around here. It ain`t nothin` to hear 3 different groups serenade the night sky just about every night. Surprisingly though, we also have plenty of deer, turkeys, quail, and small game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hugh, I believe that I must have coughed 3,468 times since last night.  If I could get that danged feather duster out of my throat, I think that I would feel a lot better but I just can't quit coughing and it is deep, hard coughs that has made my chest really sore.


You need to get back to the Dr.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Got him! 8 point, and I don`t know how much he weighs, but he is heavy. The Redhead is mighty happy now.



  Congrats to the Redhead!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Congrats to the Redhead!


Bout time you woke up. I've been sittin here waitin.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bout time you woke up. I've been sittin here waitin.



  My last day for sleeping in!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My last day for sleeping in!


Yeah right....


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2013)

Congratulations Nic! 
Passed a basket 6 and a doe headed towards my and his little boy. 30 min went by and they shot! I just got a text saying his son got both deer!!! I'm happy for the little fellow!

Me and junior are heading back to Paulding to try and get us one at the house but before that ..... Hotdawg with chilli, Sauer kraut, an mustard!!!! Come on!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2013)

Congrats to the Redhead Nic !!!  Where'd she hit him ??








Grrrrrrrrr, 1 hr sleep ain't gonna cut it, I feel like doo  doo.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

Saturday afternoon youngins.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congrats to the Redhead Nic !!!  Where'd she hit him ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Low shoulder. And when the bullet hit shoulder bone, it exploded and sent shrapnel all though the upper lungs. Never seen that happen to any deer she`s ever shot. It was about 40 yards from her, at the shot it hunched up, wobbled another 30 yards to the side and layed down. All she could see was the tips of the antlers over the weeds. This was at 4:17 yesterday. She called me and it sounded like a gutshot to me, from the reaction of the deer. She continued to watch it, waitin` for it to get up and give her another shot.

Right before dark I went to her and she pointed it out to me. As we were gettin` down, the deer scooted another 30 yards or so, and stopped again. We marked the spot and went home. Went back around 9 and after an extensive search, no deer, and only a few drops of blood in the first bed.

Got up this mornin`, went back to the first bed, and we tracked it by tracks and scuff marks. Went right to him. He had bled out internally.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Low shoulder. And when the bullet hit shoulder bone, it exploded and sent shrapnel all though the upper lungs. Never seen that happen to any deer she`s ever shot. It was about 40 yards from her, at the shot it hunched up, wobbled another 30 yards to the side and layed down. All she could see was the tips of the antlers over the weeds. This was at 4:17 yesterday. She called me and it sounded like a gutshot to me, from the reaction of the deer. She continued to watch it, waitin` for it to get up and give her another shot.
> 
> Right before dark I went to her and she pointed it out to me. As we were gettin` down, the deer scooted another 30 yards or so, and stopped again. We marked the spot and went home. Went back around 9 and after an extensive search, no deer, and only a few drops of blood in the first bed.
> 
> Got up this mornin`, went back to the first bed, and we tracked it by tracks and scuff marks. Went right to him. He had bled out internally.





Good job Nic !!  Folks can say what they want about a 243, you couldn't put all the deer I've killed with that and a 25-06 in a semi truck.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah right....



Hey leave me alone! I'm still sick!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good job Nic !!  Folks can say what they want about a 243, you couldn't put all the deer I've killed with that and a 25-06 in a semi truck.



I figure she`s killed between 110 and 125 now, all with that little 788 Remington, and 100 grain Hornady boat tail pointed soft points. Several hogs too. I aksed here about 10 years ago if she would like a new rifle and she said, "Why? Nothing wrong with the one I have now. It kills deer just fine." I said OK...  




Crickett said:


> Hey leave me alone! I'm still sick!




I do hope you get to feelin` better, Miss Crickett.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I figure she`s killed between 110 and 125 now, all with that little 788 Remington, and 100 grain Hornady boat tail pointed soft points. Several hogs too. I aksed here about 10 years ago if she would like a new rifle and she said, "Why? Nothing wrong with the one I have now. It kills deer just fine." I said OK...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Nic!  Antibiotic should take care of all this stuff in a couple more days!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thank you Nic!  Antibiotic should take care of all this stuff in a couple more days!





I can fix yo problems . . . Da Doctor of Luv and Sickness is IN !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2013)

Watchin 2 fooball games! Glad to be back home, but gotta travel again tomorrow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey leave me alone! I'm still sick!


You need a hug?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need a hug?


Dang, I guess that's a big negatory.....


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need a hug?



Yep! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, I guess that's a big negatory.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrrrr, proud of my GT boyzz, played one heckuva game, but I got to honor a  bet.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

AVY bets are not good Mill, a lesson I learned the wrong way.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, proud of my GT boyzz, played one heckuva game, but I got to honor a  bet.


Sooo..... Who was the the bet with, and what were the stakes??...........Dem Bees nearly pulled it off!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, proud of my GT boyzz, played one heckuva game, but I got to honor a  bet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yep!


This crud is miserable isn't it?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> AVY bets are not good Mill, a lesson I learned the wrong way.


When it happens wear it with pride Brother Charlie!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This crud is miserable isn't it?



It's not the crud that has given me the sadz today!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> It's not the crud that has given me the sadz today!


OH........well the hug offer still stands..
Oh, and how was Mac Powell? Bet that was a good service.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> When it happens wear it with pride Brother Charlie!!





It's either put up, or shut up bro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> It's not the crud that has given me the sadz today!






I'm thankin you need a good dose of Dr. QUACK !!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH........well the hug offer still stands..
> Oh, and how was Mac Powell? Bet that was a good service.



Mac Powell is not til Dec 15th! I can't wait!  They will be at Carriage Kia on the 14th performing a free concert. I'd love to go to that but I imagine it will be packed!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thankin you need a good dose of Dr. QUACK !!!



No No: No I need a day to myself!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's either put up, or shut up bro !!!


There is no shame in honoring a bet!!........You showed the ultimate support for your team!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No No: No I need a day to myself!





Yeah but, a head to toe massage would feel really good?


Just lay back and imagine, warm oil massaged into your legs, back, neck , and  . . . No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There is no shame in honoring a bet!!........You showed the ultimate support for your team!!





Yeah but, but, I gotta doggie than can't swim, nor retrieve as an avatar . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mac Powell is not til Dec 15th! I can't wait!  They will be at Carriage Kia on the 14th performing a free concert. I'd love to go to that but I imagine it will be packed!


I don't know why I thought it had come and gone. Yeah, I'll be staying away from the crowd at Carriage as well. 

What time will he be at your place on the 15th?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey Mr Ruttn.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah but, but, I gotta doggie than can't swim, nor retrieve as an avatar . .


If it makes you feel any better.........I ain't ever seen a bee do that either!!

That Dawg has a few whelps on his hiney


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If it makes you feel any better.........I ain't ever seen a bee do that either!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Mr Ruttn.


Good evening Mr. Charlie!!!.........Congrats to your team!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah but, but, I gotta doggie than can't swim, nor retrieve as an avatar . .



Awww but he's such a cute doggie! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't know why I thought it had come and gone. Yeah, I'll be staying away from the crowd at Carriage as well.
> 
> What time will he be at your place on the 15th?


He will be at the 9 am & 11 am services! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> If it makes you feel any better.........I ain't ever seen a bee do that either!!
> 
> That Dawg has a few whelps on his hiney


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Awww but he's such a cute doggie!
> 
> 
> He will be at the 9 am & 11 am services!



Hmmmmm, we get done with ours at 9:30, one hour up there, try to find a parkin spot in the same county, might be doable....

Remind me when it gets closer and we'll see.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmmm, we get done with ours at 9:30, one hour up there, try to find a parkin spot in the same county, might be doable....
> 
> Remind me when it gets closer and we'll see.



Will do! We are gonna be at both services that day so we can save y'all some seats for the 11am service if y'all need us to.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Will do! We are gonna be at both services that day so we can save y'all some seats for the 11am service if y'all need us to.


 If it's not ice stormin or snowin then...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah but, a head to toe massage would feel really good?
> 
> 
> Just lay back and imagine, warm oil massaged into your legs, back, neck , and  . . . No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


She said to tell you that she just had the oil changed in her car and was good to go.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If it's not ice stormin or snowin then...



 That would be my luck!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2013)

Quack had his doctoring coat on and no place to apply his trade.  See messican, just having the coat might not get you patients.  

Well Mason sure needs a lot of work to be the starter next year.  Off to the sf to see who is crying in the beer and wanting a new label by their avatar.

Coffee is brewed and offered


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2013)

Morning from a not so cold Paulding co. Sitting in a climber next to the boy overlooking some clear cut. Feels like turkey season outside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2013)

Morning folks.....

Congrats to the deer slayers....and the ones sittin this mornin! 

Uhggggg! Gotta get ready and head to Oklahoma City.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning folks.....
> 
> Congrats to the deer slayers....and the ones sittin this mornin!
> 
> Uhggggg! Gotta get ready and head to Oklahoma City.



At least its not that far from home right ...

If you take the motorcycle come by and get me, we can put all of our gear in the side cart and I can just jump on back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> At least its not that far from home right ...
> 
> If you take the motorcycle come by and get me, we can put all of our gear in the side cart and I can just jump on back!



I'll toot my horn when I get there! 

Good luck this mornin.

Later y'all!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2013)

Ifin I was a goose hunter we could have limited out already...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2013)

Gotta go pick up the Christmas tree today . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2013)

Tonight is my Monday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2013)

Evenin chillrens.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin chillrens.



Sup ... 

You feeling better.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup ...
> 
> You feeling better.


Gettin there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gettin there.



You missed a good fire Friday night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You missed a good fire Friday night


The smoke prolly would have made me sicker...


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 1, 2013)

Took me 30 minutes to find this driveler!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Took me 30 minutes to find this driveler!


We're right here...............duhhhhh. 
What you up to now Laney?


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're right here...............duhhhhh.
> What you up to now Laney?





108 lbs and climbing! 

  Float like a butterfly, sting like a flea.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Evening Youngins down in Georgia.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> 108 lbs and climbing!
> 
> Float like a butterfly, sting like a flea.


That's good..................Uncle Si....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins down in Georgia.


Hodie Mr. Charlie. How y'all gettin along?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2013)

Family just left.  Now to catch up on friends.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Family just left.  Now to catch me some friends.


Awe, poor fella.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hodie Mr. Charlie. How y'all gettin along?



Fair to Middlin Hugh, trying to figure out if I am going to Norcross this Friday night for the Colquitt County game, if I knew they would win I would wait and go the following week to the dome, but the wife's surgery falls in the middle of that too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Fair to Middlin Hugh, trying to figure out if I am going to Norcross this Friday night for the Colquitt County game, if I knew they would win I would wait and go the following week to the dome, but the wife's surgery falls in the middle of that too.


decisions decisions.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

I make the decisions around here. After I consult with my wife.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn wherever you are.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I make the decisions around here. After I consult with my wife.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

A Vlassic dill pickle a piece of pepper jack cheese, some crackers and a glass of good wine is good right before bedtime.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I make the decisions around here. After I consult with my wife.



Smart man! 


How is your wife feelin?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Smart man!
> 
> 
> How is your wife feelin?



She is feeling fine, just cant speak very loud and dreading the upcoming surgery, Thanks for asking.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> A Vlassic dill pickle a piece of pepper jack cheese, some crackers and a glass of good wine is good right before bedtime.



I might just try that around 7:30 in the morning..... Stewpid night shift!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The smoke prolly would have made me sicker...



Woman!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I might just try that around 7:30 in the morning..... Stewpid night shift!



Just think about all that shift differential you are getting.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2013)

kydawg said:


> just think about all that shift differential you are getting.



lol!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn wherever you are.


Just been watching our fowl feathered friends.

How are you this evening Mr. Charlie???..........Hope the missus is doing better!!

Dang I dread going back into work tomorrow after being off for a week!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

I worked rotating shifts for aobut 20 years Blood. Would meet myself coming and going and hated it. But it fianally paid off in promotions and a good retirement, Hang in there.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just been watching our fowl feathered friends.
> 
> How are you this evening Mr. Charlie???..........Hope the missus is doing better!!
> 
> Dang I dread going back into work tomorrow after being off for a week!!



It dont last forever, just keep hitting it and one day you will retire, gets here quicker than you could ever dream of.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Criket up late toningt.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> She is feeling fine, just cant speak very loud and dreading the upcoming surgery, Thanks for asking.



My nanny had to have surgery on her vocal cords a while back. She has to get routine Botox injections just so she can talk. I pray your wife doesn't have those same problems. I hate it for my nanny. She has spells where she can't talk at all.  not sure if that's from the surgery or the stroke she had.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Criket up late toningt.



Catching up on my reading! Fixin to go to bed here in a few!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It dont last forever, just keep hitting it and one day you will retire, gets here quicker than you could ever dream of.


The months roll off like weeks, and the years roll off like months already!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

I been retired almost 6 years now Ruttn, and it seems like 6 months. Golden years are not what they are cracked up to be.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

What do you do for a living Mr Ruttn?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What do you do for a living Mr Ruttn?


Quality Assurance

I live from one audit to the next!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

I loved audits. Serously if I had a good auditor I did enjoy them. I never hid nothing and looked at them as a way to get better. I just hated the young guy who thought they had to turn it into a us vs them & how can I catch you thing,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy Mundy kids


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Mundy kids



There are no happy moandays espeically after a week off.

Well a cup or four of coffee will help.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There are no happy moandays espeically after a week off.
> 
> Well a cup or four of coffee will help.



Sounds like you need a hug ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2013)

less than an hr left ........ im sleepy!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 2, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you fellow drivelers.  Been up since 3:30 AM and was not able to sleep very well last night to boot.  

Heck, I couldn't do anything but eat some breakfast and read the newspaper this morning.....I am bored.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you fellow drivelers.  Been up since 3:30 AM and was not able to sleep very well last night to boot.
> 
> Heck, I couldn't do anything but eat some breakfast and read the newspaper this morning.....I am bored.



you can come over to my place and help finish the addition to the chicken coup


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

Mernin Jason n Mike. Sounds like mornin radio dj's. Y'all sure y'all haven't missed your callin? 

I think I've got a few more days and I'll have this crud kicked. Didn't wake up all full of snot this morning, so that's a big improvement. 

How bout you Mike? You feelin any better?

I ain't worried about how Jason feels. He lives with a pediaproctorthofixematbothends Dr.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds like you need a hug ...



can I pick the hugger?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can I pick a booger?


We needed to be asked this.............why?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> you can come over to my place and help finish the addition to the chicken coup




No Problem......what kind of chickens are we cooping up?

OH, Do I get a "White Coat" after couping up all of those chickens????






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Jason n Mike. Sounds like mornin radio dj's. Y'all sure y'all haven't missed your callin?
> 
> I think I've got a few more days and I'll have this crud kicked. Didn't wake up all full of snot this morning, so that's a big improvement.
> 
> ...



Hugh, yep I am feeling better but I still have a bit of a cough and the congestion is finally loosening up.  I do have a Chiropractor appointment at 8:15AM this morning though.  I hope that I don't have to cough much at all while I am there.



gobbleinwoods said:


> can I pick the hugger?




I like your concept because if that worked, I might consider building a mega chicken coup at Jason's house that might take me a year or so to complete.  I like the thought of the "white coat" though !!!   

Gotta go get my shower and get to the doctor.  Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

morning all!  Hope everyone enjoyed their Thanksgiving and weekend


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2013)

Morning, these last few days flew by, didnt get half the stuff done i wanted to. Had a good time with family though. What i miss in here??


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Jason n Mike. Sounds like mornin radio dj's. Y'all sure y'all haven't missed your callin?
> 
> I think I've got a few more days and I'll have this crud kicked. Didn't wake up all full of snot this morning, so that's a big improvement.
> 
> ...


You no you could have just said shrink and we all would have got the point .....


gobbleinwoods said:


> can I pick the hugger?


Yes as long as its me!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> No Problem......what kind of chickens are we cooping up?
> 
> OH, Do I get a "White Coat" after couping up all of those chickens????
> 
> ...



Coup, coop, ceewwp... If you're getting a white coat and Hugh is getting a white coat I probably should see a lawyer soon ...... Home wreckerzz!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2013)

'Moanin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin.



Pipe down... Nuthin to be happy about in here!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

With my best efforts given only 1 flying animal was harmed this weekend.  Me with a shotgun almost assures this every time


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning all!  Hope everyone enjoyed their Thanksgiving and weekend



Mornin! Found something for y'alls christmas tree! 
http://www.scentsicles.com


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You no you could have just said shrink and we all would have got the point .....


I figure you've been dealin with enough shrinkage without adding insult to injury..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin! Found something for y'alls christmas tree!
> http://www.scentsicles.com


You do realize that multiple replys by a select few members will be typed and erased in an effort to keep from getting banned, correct?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize that multiple replys by a select few members will be typed and erased in an effort to keep from getting banned, correct?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


Don't give me that innocent gaze. I know for certain that BoG spit his gum about 20 ft. when he read your post. Odds are HDM03 or whatever his super secret screen name is will be the first to walk the tight wire.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't give me that innocent gaze. I know for certain that BoG spit his gum about 20 ft. when he read your post. Odds are HDM03 or whatever his super secret screen name is will be the first to walk the tight wire.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize that multiple replys by a select few members will be typed and erased in an effort to keep from getting banned, correct?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin! Found something for y'alls christmas tree!
> http://www.scentsicles.com


Woo hoo wifey is gonna love that.  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize that multiple replys by a select few members will be typed and erased in an effort to keep from getting banned, correct?



You are sooo right!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm confused, with these false teeth I can't chew gum!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm confused , i dont get it.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm confused , i dont get it.



I don't either


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm confused, with these false teeth I can't chew gum!


Can you gum gum?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you gum gum?



This question must be asked on another thread sir


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This question must be asked on another thread sir


I'm not a seamstress so take your thread and sew it Alice...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not a seamstress so take your thread and sew it Alice...



No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

where keebs and tb be at this merning?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where keebs and tb be at this merning?



Keebs getting her stitches out this morning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

ahhh 10-4


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2013)

I dont know where Turtlebug is hiding.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

walmart?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

No?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2013)

Probably


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

father In law wanted me to go to walmart with him friday to look for a dove stool... How do people get up early to deal with that madness...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> father In law wanted me to go to walmart with him friday to look for a dove stool... How do people get up early to deal with that madness...



That black Friday crap has gottin ridiculous.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

The sad part is I hear about people fighting to get in teh door to get the deals but at 12 there was still alot of stuff stacked in the isles.  If it was so important to get there early why was there so much left...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

Morning youngins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

Morning Charlie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2013)

Kinda weird combo, pork roast, cheekun and dumplins, butter beans, dressin, tater salad and peekan pie.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

Sounds good to me quack... i had 2 packs of Yogurt...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

to too two 2 quiet in here today...


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

hdm03+?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2013)

Crickett + ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That black Friday crap has gottin ridiculous.


Absolutely. 

We deserve a White Friday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> We deserve a White Friday.



what bout messican Friday?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what bout messican Friday?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 2, 2013)

Howdy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

just seen David Parker got himself banned..   He was good for some laughs... wonder what he took and did?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2013)

Caesar salad, steak and baked tater. MMmmmmhhhhhmmmmm good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Howdy


howdy sir


mudracing101 said:


> Caesar salad, steak and baked tater. MMmmmmhhhhhmmmmm good.



Yeah... I dont like you right now....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The sad part is I hear about people fighting to get in teh door to get the deals but at 12 there was still alot of stuff stacked in the isles.  If it was so important to get there early why was there so much left...



I've never been to town on Thanksgiving or the day after but this year i needed to run into walmart for some essentials (beer and trash bags) on Thursday around 5. There was prob. 12 police cars and people standing in line for a sale that didnt even start till 8 Got my brewskies and left, they crazy.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just seen David Parker got himself banned..   He was good for some laughs... wonder what he took and did?



I saw that 2, to, too, two......not sure what the lil feller done did


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I've never been to town on Thanksgiving or the day after but this year i needed to run into walmart for some essentials (beer and trash bags) on Thursday around 5. There was prob. 12 police cars and people standing in line for a sale that didnt even start till 8 Got my brewskies and left, they crazy.



they sell those things are the quicky store... cost more but less idjits to deal with


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just seen David Parker got himself banned..   He was good for some laughs... wonder what he took and did?





hdm03 said:


> I saw that 2, to, too, two......not sure what the lil feller done did





He was an obnoxious dwag fan, glad to see him gone.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I saw that 2, to, too, two......not sure what the lil feller done did



Thats why i gotz two or three diff. accounts in case something goes bad. Like mudracing201, mudracing301, just keep that tween you and me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats why i gotz two or three diff. accounts in case something goes bad. Like mudracing201, mudracing301, just keep that tween you and me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats why i gotz two or three diff. accounts in case something goes bad. Like mudracing201, mudracing301, just keep that tween you and me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He was an obnoxious dwag fan, glad to see him gone.



Aint nothin finer in the land than a drunk obnoxious Georgia Fan. Go DAWGS.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22+, havin_fun_huntin+?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2013)

hdm03+


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint nothin finer in the land than a drunk obnoxious Georgia Fan. Go DAWGS.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He was an obnoxious dwag fan, glad to see him gone.



What's a _dwag_ fan?



A fan of dwag quangs or a fan of dwag wacin'?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I saw that 2, to, too, two......not sure what the lil feller done did



I'm just gonna take a guess and say he broke the rules.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Whaaaaaaa  It's a song, silly.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 2, 2013)

Maybe he posted in the poacher thread....lol


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> What's a _dwag_ fan?
> 
> 
> 
> A fan of dwag quangs or a fan of dwag wacin'?



 i think we all know the answer to that..


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2013)

Back to Augusta tomorrow.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back to Augusta tomorrow.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back to Augusta tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm just gonna take a guess and say he broke the rules.


You're a quick one, aren't you?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm just gonna take a guess and say he broke the rules.



Pretty sure he was a previous reject that slithered back through the fence.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a quick one, aren't you?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Pretty sure he was a previous reject that slithered back through the fence.



 yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2013)

Hdm03+ ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Pretty sure he was a previous reject that slithered back through the fence.





Crickett said:


> yep


Well well, both of you get a gold star sticker. 

Where you want it?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well well, both of you get a gold star sticker.
> 
> Where you want it?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well well, both of you get a gold star sticker.
> 
> Where you want it?



Smarty-pants, I was the one that brought it to the proper fact-checkin Admin's attention.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack+?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


Crickett already got hers. She's much better at making decisions in a timely manner than TBug is apparently..


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2013)

Crap


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well well, both of you get a gold star sticker.
> 
> Where you want it?



Mean ol' messican


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Crap




Sorry, I'd go back and delete my post so you could have it but I mean, he's already polished his crown and all.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crickett already got hers. She's much better at making decisions in a timely manner than TBug is apparently..
> 
> View attachment 763943



 you really are a mean ol' messican! That's it I'm unfriending you right now…………….




wait are we even friends?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> you really are a mean ol' messican! That's it I'm unfriending you right now…………….
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep him as a friend, just put him on ignore.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Keep him as a friend, just put him on ignore.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sorry, I'd go back and delete my post so you could have it but I mean, he's already polished his crown and all.



You're right......I would hate to do that to da lil feller


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Smarty-pants, I was the one that brought it to the proper fact-checkin Admin's attention.



taddle tale


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> wait are we even friends?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Keep him as a friend, just put him on ignore.


What did she say? I can't see her posts...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 2, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> taddle tale



Uhm, it's one thing when someone like Miguel brings up a six year old thread.

But when someone who has only been a member for a little over a year continually brings up four year old threads and is all knowing and creepy about it....  Well, ya know. 


At least if you're gonna sneak back in, stay covert about it for cryin out loud.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm, it's one thing when someone like Miguel brings up a six year old thread.
> 
> But when someone who has only been a member for a little over a year continually brings up four year old threads and is all knowing and creepy about it....  Well, ya know.
> 
> ...



He'll be back soon


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You're right......I would hate to do that to da lil feller



I'm already going through enough...stoopid avatar..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hooked On Quack+?





Yes dear ??


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2013)

High


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm already going through enough...stoopid avatar..




Stoopid avatar bet was your idea . . . 





hdm03 said:


> High





Heyyyyyyyyy !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> High





Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid avatar bet was your idea . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 2, 2013)

How long till the trailcam forum is closed?  There's a goodun going on over there.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm already going through enough...stoopid avatar..





Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid avatar bet was your idea . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya'll both look ridiculous


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 2, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> How long till the trailcam forum is closed?  There's a goodun going on over there.



Heck, I go to that thread before I even cruise the Campfire anymore. 


That whole thread is just NUTS. 

The probability of him receiving a harsh punishment is slim and that's unfortunate. 

More folks gonna get banned than dollars that poacher will get fined.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



nope we ain't friends.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> How long till the trailcam forum is closed?  There's a goodun going on over there.




He may be "UNSTOPPABLE" but I'm betting he ain't "UNBANNABLE."





hdm03 said:


> Ya'll both look ridiculous





Tell me about it, that sweater makes me look fat.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Heck, I go to that thread before I even cruise the Campfire anymore.
> 
> 
> That whole thread is just NUTS.
> ...



Yup.... Nice avatar


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> nope we ain't friends.





Crickett+ ???


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 2, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Yup.... Nice avatar



Thank ya. It's my winter look.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Thank ya. It's my winter look.



Suits you


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 2, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Suits you





So I've been told.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> So I've been told.



Im in search of a new avatar any suggestions?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 2, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Im in search of a new avatar any suggestions?



Picture of the south end of a northbound mule?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2013)

Y'all been busy, so have i, i'm gone. Later.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

c ya mud


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett+ ???



Yes Quack we are fwends


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yes Quack we are fwends


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Picture of the south end of a northbound mule?



Done


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

night folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Done



looks familiar but can't place the unibrow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2013)

Morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2013)

Thutty mo minutes . .


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He may be "UNSTOPPABLE" but I'm betting he ain't "UNBANNABLE."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That thread is a hoot for sure...

Quack the sweater looks good ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He may be "UNSTOPPABLE" but I'm betting he ain't "UNBANNABLE."


 A prophetic post if I ever saw one


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.


Good evening Mr. Charlie!!..........Has the Bluegrass done turned brown yet??........Or maybe white??


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

Pretty brown right now Ruttn. I got caught up reading that paoching thread and could not stop, it is a real page turner.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pretty brown right now Ruttn. I got caught up reading that paoching thread and could not stop, it is a real page turner.


I have to admit it is quite entertaining!!

Time for me to stumble off to bed!!

Good night Sir!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2013)

Happy toozdy kids .....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2013)

Mernin Dribblers...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy toozdy kids .....



and a happy to, tu, too, twosday to you too bog.   Can I offer you a cup of hot freshly brewed cup of coffee?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 3, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you.  

For some unknown reason, for the past two nights I have woke up at approximately 3:15-3:25 AM.   I think that I might have a bad case of the "Gobblin" syndrome as he is the only person that I know that is wide awake at around 3-4 AM each day.   

Gobblin, I need some more medicine.  It would be great if you would fly me a few cups of your fresh brewed coffee over to me via the Amazon drone delivery system.  


ps:  It is amazing how the membership numbers have decreased in the recent days.........eerhh, Thanks Admins and Mods for keeping the room free of clutter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you.
> 
> For some unknown reason, for the past two nights I have woke up at approximately 3:15-3:25 AM.   I think that I might have a bad case of the "Gobblin" syndrome as he is the only person that I know that is wide awake at around 3-4 AM each day.
> 
> ...



What do you mean? We are up over 91k members now. All of the banned members re-registered with three new accounts each..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What do you mean? We are up over 91k members now. All of the banned members re-registered with three new accounts each..




OMG, I was afraid that might be the case with a lot of these newby memberships that have been signing up like new Democrats at election time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OMG, I was afraid that might be the case with a lot of these newby memberships that have been signing up like new Democrats at election time.


It's OK. TBug will sniff them out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Morning EE and Miguel.  Yall 2 fella cut the new members some slack.  We all know the banned members wouldnt make new accounts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning EE and Miguel.  Yall 2 fella cut the new members some slack.  We all know the banned members wouldnt make new accounts.


Yes, and AG Holder wouldn't sell his grandmothers soul to run another illegal gun running scam.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's OK. TBug will sniff them out.



Only the creepy ones.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Good morning, who's the wise guy that told my deer doe days are out right now. Had four laughing at me this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Only the creepy ones.



Define Creepy!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, who's the wise guy that told my deer doe days are out right now. Had four laughing at me this morning.


It's only not doe days if you play by the rules.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, who's the wise guy that told my deer doe days are out right now. Had four laughing at me this morning.



Unless you flinging arrows, they are.  


Legally that is.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and a happy to, tu, too, twosday to you too bog.   Can I offer you a cup of hot freshly brewed cup of coffee?



None for me thanks!

How about this one, I got a text from my boy this morning and it said, Dad, I left you something by the driveway.... I get home and find a 4 point buck that he shot from the front porch before he left for school this morning! I have created a monster!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Define Creepy!!



Hmmmm.... no real definition, I have to designate creepy on an individual basis. 

Working surveillance on another suspect at the moment. 





And for crying out loud...


WHERE'S KEEBS???


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

Yay!  

I got another "Helpful member" Lippy award at MU.    


(That would be Makeup Alley)


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 3, 2013)

Mornin Everybody.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> None for me thanks!
> 
> How about this one, I got a text from my boy this morning and it said, Dad, I left you something by the driveway.... I get home and find a 4 point buck that he shot from the front porch before he left for school this morning! I have created a monster!


Dear dad, will you please clean my deer for me. Thanks, in advance..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody.


You ready to go?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dear dad, will you please clean my deer for me. Thanks, in advance..



No kidding, stinking porcher!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> No kidding, *stinking porcher*!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ready to go?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hmmmm.... no real definition, I have to designate creepy on an individual basis.
> 
> Working surveillance on another suspect at the moment.
> 
> ...





blood on the ground said:


> No kidding, stinking porcher!



dats funny right there


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

hi..........


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Dribblers...



 cool video



blood on the ground said:


> None for me thanks!
> 
> How about this one, I got a text from my boy this morning and it said, Dad, I left you something by the driveway.... I get home and find a 4 point buck that he shot from the front porch before he left for school this morning! I have created a monster!







blood on the ground said:


> No kidding, stinking porcher!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hi..........








HEY KEEBS!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hi..........



Keebsy!!!!





How's the finger?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HEY KEEBS!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

how is frankenfanger looking?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



I guess that's a no.



Keebs said:


> hi..........



Hiya......



Crickett said:


> Keebsy!!!!


You wiped your star off of  your forehead!!!???


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hi..........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how is frankenfanger looking?


 Nasssty!!!!!!!!  Get this, the nurse was "concerned" with some redness, told me "Keep an eye on it, if it gets worse, drop back by and let us look at it again"................ uuuhhh, how do you "drop by" from 1.5 hours away?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>


 Hiya sista............ I see you're still on super-dooper-undercover mod mode!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Keebsy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 as my daughter used to say........... natty,natty,natty (for nasty)


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess that's a no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey shuggums!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya sista............ I see you're still on super-dooper-undercover mod mode!



Naw, just had a hunch. 

Missed you.  




Incoming


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Morning Mrs H


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2013)

I left my turkey sammich at home.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Naw, just had a hunch.
> 
> Missed you.
> 
> ...


got it, received, and returned!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hey you!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I left my turkey sammich at home.


I'll share.......... some kinda *I*talian crock pot cheekun, homemade hashbrown casserole and congealed salat!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2013)

Mernin Mrs hornet! 

Stupid deer is cleaned an in the cooler! 
I work my hindend off for this younan and he is probably in class right now smiling lime Willie Nelson telling all his friends about the front poach hunt!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2013)

Ineedsleep!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I left my turkey sammich at home.



Turkey sammich sounds good right about now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin Mrs hornet!
> 
> Stupid deer is cleaned an in the cooler!
> I work my hindend off for this younan and he is probably in class right now smiling lime Willie Nelson telling all his friends about the front poach hunt!


The boy can't help it. He takes after his Daddy.


turtlebug said:


> Turkey sammich sounds good right about now.



I know, right

 <-------- 2 brownies and a hand full of dry roasted peanuts.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> <-------- 2 brownies and a hand full of dry roasted peanuts.



I hate your metabolism. 



Love you, just hate your metabolism.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Deer sketti fer a mid morning snack


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I hate your metabolism.
> 
> 
> 
> Love you, just hate your metabolism.


 I tell her the same thing!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

hdm03+?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

hfh?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

Me?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

I give up


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

yes?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

ooppsss, too soon?????


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I give up


you gave up too, to, two soon.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes?



Awwwwwwww Hail.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes?



Look at you


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how is frankenfanger looking?


Franken fanger, bwahahahahahah, thats funny,, frankenfanger



Keebs said:


> Nasssty!!!!!!!!  Get this, the nurse was "concerned" with some redness, told me "Keep an eye on it, if it gets worse, drop back by and let us look at it again"................ uuuhhh, how do you "drop by" from 1.5 hours away?!?!?!


Poor some turpentine on it, redness will go away quicker.


Keebs said:


> got it, received, and returned!
> 
> Hey you!
> 
> I'll share.......... some kinda *I*talian crock pot cheekun, homemade hashbrown casserole and congealed salat!


Love me some hashbrown casserole...


mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy can't help it. He takes after his Daddy.
> 
> 
> I know, right
> ...


Vienna sausages for my breakfast 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Deer sketti fer a mid morning snack


Love me some sketti.



turtlebug said:


> I give up


You gave up too,to, two soon...


Keebs said:


> yes?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Look at you



She was tryin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Franken fanger, bwahahahahahah, thats funny,, frankenfanger
> 
> 
> Poor some turpentine on it, redness will go away quicker.
> ...



Give up on kang and decided to go for forums longest multi-quote?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok, Frankenfanger update:
1st pic - getting ready to say good bye to frankenfanger!
2nd pic shows the "unveiling" - see how much padding there was???
3rd pic - almost there, yeah, it stuck a little bit......
4th pic - there it is, just 3 stitches.....
5th pic - see? Nasty!  Got to wait on that dead skin to come off!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Dont look bad really keebs.  Bet your glad to get those 5lbs of cotton off there tho.. That coulda been your strong fanger if they left it wrapped up another week


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ima post about you and your Qwan thieving in the Festivus thread.


I just stepped in to help you out & BAM, you were gone!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwwwww Hail.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Look at you





mudracing101 said:


> 1 - Franken fanger, bwahahahahahah, thats funny,, frankenfanger
> 2 - Poor some turpentine on it, redness will go away quicker.
> 
> 3 -Love me some hashbrown casserole...
> 4 -She was tryin


1- I named it that, tyvm!
2-Now THAT is a great idea, for real, I had forgot about doing that......... once the stitch holes close!
3- It is more good!!
4-No No: was not!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont look bad really keebs.  Bet your glad to get those 5lbs of cotton off there tho.. That coulda been your strong fanger if they left it wrapped up another week


I want the dead part gone, but after co-worker offered to bring in his pliers, I decided I could live with "ugly" a little while longer..... 
The bandage really wasn't heavy, it was just danged bulky as all get out!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Just got queezy ,,, chills up my back, Keebs you didnt have to put pictures up


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Wimp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peoples blood does that 2 me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Peoples blood does that 2 me.



Aint you da same feller that started the manly man driveler?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Peoples blood does that 2 me.



That's something I've never understood. 

Folks can kill and clean an animal, pull its guts out and all that bidness but to see blood from a human just freaks them out.  

I can look at human blood and guts easier than I can animals entrails though so I guess it kinda makes sense.... maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got queezy ,,, chills up my back, Keebs you didnt have to put pictures up


Oh heck yeah I did!!! Now ya'll know why I had to tote that sucker around!


turtlebug said:


> Wimp
> Keebs, whatever redness she was concerned over might be from leaving 12 pounds of gauze on it for the last 97 days ya know.
> 
> Wounds need to breathe too, to, two.


I know, didn't make any sense to me neither!


mudracing101 said:


> Peoples blood does that 2 me.


 oh, you're one of those types, huh? sowwy.... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Aint you da same feller that started the manly man driveler?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Aint you da same feller that started the manly man driveler?



Yep, seeing something like that on a person gives me the chill, that is unless i cause it


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Oh heck yeah I did!!! Now ya'll know why I had to tote that sucker around!
> 
> I know, didn't make any sense to me neither!
> 
> oh, you're one of those types, huh? sowwy....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, seeing something like that on a person gives me the chill, that is unless i cause it



 neener neener


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

hey eva body

wha happen to yo finger Keebs?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey eva body
> 
> wha happen to yo finger Keebs?



Rye-Durt!  



Mud stepped on her finger and squished it.


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Rye-Durt!
> 
> 
> 
> Mud stepped on her finger and squished it.



ouch..........heard mud was kinda, umm, a big fella



and War Eagle


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> ouch..........heard mud was kinda, umm, a big fella
> 
> 
> 
> and War Eagle




I warned ya on Facebook.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey eva body
> 
> wha happen to yo finger Keebs?


Iz had a cyst cut out of it........... it's gonna be all betta now!


turtlebug said:


> Rye-Durt!
> Mud stepped on her finger and squished it.


poor Mud gets blamed for so much around here....... 


rydert said:


> ouch..........heard mud was kinda, umm, a big fella
> 
> 
> 
> and War Eagle


No No: nope, he's Fluffy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> ouch..........heard mud was kinda, umm, a big fella
> 
> 
> 
> and War Eagle






Keebs said:


> Iz had a cyst cut out of it........... it's gonna be all betta now!
> 
> poor Mud gets blamed for so much around here.......
> 
> No No: nope, he's Fluffy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I warned ya on Facebook.



I know....that made me giggle when I read that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Mud if it makes you feel better buddy i dont think your fluffy or fat....   Your "healthy"


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud if it makes you feel better buddy i dont think your fluffy or fat....   Your "healthy"



You forgot hawt.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> I know....that made me giggle when I read that


Hey



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud if it makes you feel better buddy i dont think your fluffy or fat....   Your "healthy"




Me and H22 were putting up a "healthy" doe yesterday evenin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You forgot hawt.



He is kinda purdy aint he


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

Waitin in the waitin room....


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He is kinda purdy aint he



Purdiest Mud I ever seen.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud if it makes you feel better buddy i dont think your fluffy or fat....   Your "healthy"


As a horse


turtlebug said:


> You forgot hawt.






Hooked On Quack said:


> Waitin in the waitin room....



Hope all goes well.


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey
> 
> Me and H22 were putting up a "healthy" doe yesterday evenin.


hey
kill any ducks yet?



Hooked On Quack said:


> Waitin in the waitin room....



sup Quack?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



There's my BFF


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waitin in the waitin room....


Spied any hawt nurses yet
Tell Mz. Dawn I'm thinking about her and 


rydert said:


> hey
> kill any ducks yet?
> 
> 
> ...


No ducks YET.


stringmusic said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

any of yall duck lovers in here care to offer a brotha some advice on a decent pair of waders?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

No hawties .  I'm hawngray..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> any of yall duck lovers in here care to offer a brotha some advice on a decent pair of waders?



Cabelas or Macks


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

What? Afternoon Youngins. Glad to see you back Keebs. Hope you feeling fine.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks Quack, ill look into them.  Neoprene or breathable?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Howdy KyD


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Yogurt fer lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

low fat to boot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

hdm03+?


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

hey....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Chicken wangs and cheese sticks


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

danggit............


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Ry-dirt, that you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> danggit............



What...... You want a wang. Got carrots ,celery and ranch dip too.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What? Afternoon Youngins. Glad to see you back Keebs. Hope you feeling fine.


Thanks, what's the word on your south ga. trip?


mudracing101 said:


>


 


rydert said:


> I know....that made me giggle when I read that


 you're on FB???


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey


Did YOU know he was on FB???


Hooked On Quack said:


> Waitin in the waitin room....


 for you both!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2013)

Leftover deer roast with taters & onions




Keebs your fanger don't look so bad.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Leftover deer roast with taters & onions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it does in person............ at least I can type a little better!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it does in person............ at least I can type a little better!



Nah it can't be that bad. I've had several incisions look a whole lot worse. 

Glad you can type better now without that big ol bandage.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Can we please quit talking bout that finger,,, i'm trying to eat.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Nah it can't be that bad. I've had several incisions look a whole lot worse.
> 
> Glad you can type better now without that big ol bandage.


 thank you......


mudracing101 said:


> Can we please quit talking bout that finger,,, i'm trying to eat.


wooos!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

Logans Roadhouse for dinner.  Then some shopping then  appt with oncologist..


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

wow.....didn't know the duck hunting forum got closed down while I was gone.............

Nothing else I need to stay away from ...or not type is there?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Can we please quit talking bout that finger,,, i'm trying to eat.



Wimp! 


Keebs said:


> thank you......
> 
> wooos!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Logans Roadhouse for dinner.  Then some shopping then  appt with oncologist..


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you're on FB???



i'll send ya a fwiend request


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, what's the word on your south ga. trip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know.


Crickett said:


> Leftover deer roast with taters & onions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found some of them flavored mash taters you add water to. Applewood bacon flavor. Wish I had a turkey sammich.


mudracing101 said:


> Can we please quit talking bout that finger,,, i'm trying to eat.


Least we'z on a new page now. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Logans Roadhouse for dinner.  Then some shopping then  appt with oncologist..



Whatcha gonna order
 and  continue for ya'll.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks Quack, ill look into them.  Neoprene or breathable?



Neoprene wont hold up in swamps .


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Ry-dirt, that you?


it's me...........


mudracing101 said:


> What...... You want a wang. Got carrots ,celery and ranch dip too.



mash taters,buttry beans and cubed steak...thanks for the offer


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, what's the word on your south ga. trip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My South Georgia trip got messed up when Lowndes lost to Norcross. Dont know what we gonna do now, the wife's surgers is next Tuesday.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Logans Roadhouse for dinner.  Then some shopping then  appt with oncologist..


I like Logans!



rydert said:


> i'll send ya a fwiend request





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't know.
> 
> Found some of them flavored mash taters you add water to. Applewood bacon flavor. Wish I had a turkey sammich.


Glad I weren't the only one left out.................. ohman, I LOVE that applewood bacon, Quack gave me some one time, that stuff is DeeeLiscious!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks Quack, ill look into them.  Neoprene or breathable?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't know.
> 
> Found some of them flavored mash taters you add water to. Applewood bacon flavor. Wish I had a turkey sammich.
> 
> ...



Burger with bacon onion montery jack cheese fried shrooms and fries.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> There's my BFF


BFF's fo eva and eva 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> any of yall duck lovers in here care to offer a brotha some advice on a decent pair of waders?


I like my redhead extreme waders purdy good, this will be my 4th year with'em. Found'em on sale a BPS for $149.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm gonna go look up rydert on the facetime


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My South Georgia trip got messed up when Lowndes lost to Norcross. Dont know what we gonna do now, the wife's surgers is next Tuesday.


gotcha, never heard how the game turned out............ hope the surgery goes well!


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm gonna go look up rydert on the facetime



strang








just page me............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2013)

I sent mysep a fwiend request so I could have a + after my name.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2013)

Gotta love the idjits on the swap n sell. Had two yaks for sell over there, with new paddles and life vests. Nearly $800 new and these had only been used about three times. Was askin $500 for the set up and some idjit emails me sayin "I'll take them off your hands for $300". I bet he would................Jacklegged thumb suckin idjits. 

Sold em' for what I was askin on Craigslist. 

It's a sad day when Craigslist has become more reputable that the GON Swap n Sell.

OK, rant over. 

Carry on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Yall folks need to pay attention to ya news feeds on facelife.  I done figured out bout 10 different members real names.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> strang
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey lil fella 

I just sent ya a 911 page


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yall folks need to pay attention to ya news feeds on facelife.  I done figured out bout 10 different members real names.


Did you find my page? Look under Horatio Thelonius Ignatius Crustaceus Sebastian. Yeah, I know, it's a long name, and gives me fits when loggin on over there, but it is what it is.


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hey lil fella
> 
> I just sent ya a 911 page


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I sent mysep a fwiend request so I could have a + after my name.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta love the idjits on the swap n sell. Had two yaks for sell over there, with new paddles and life vests. Nearly $800 new and these had only been used about three times. Was askin $500 for the set up and some idjit emails me sayin "I'll take them off your hands for $300". I bet he would................Jacklegged thumb suckin idjits.
> 
> Sold em' for what I was askin on Craigslist.
> 
> ...










havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yall folks need to pay attention to ya _*news feeds*_ on facelife.  I done figured out bout 10 different members real names.


huh? where that is?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta love the idjits on the swap n sell. Had two yaks for sell over there, with new paddles and life vests. Nearly $800 new and these had only been used about three times. Was askin $500 for the set up and some idjit emails me sayin "I'll take them off your hands for $300". I bet he would................Jacklegged thumb suckin idjits.
> 
> Sold em' for what I was askin on Craigslist.
> 
> ...


wrong thread.


rydert said:


>



Me and Strang is fwiends on myspace.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 3, 2013)

I got two to 2 tew pair of the cabelas light mags and I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> wrong thread.


Quit bossin me...........midget..


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me and Strang is fwiends on myspace.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you find my page? Look under Horatio Thelonius Ignatius Crustaceus Sebastian. Yeah, I know, it's a long name, and gives me fits when loggin on over there, but it is what it is.



be easier if you just used your email addy


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> wrong thread.
> 
> 
> Me and Strang is fwiends on myspace.



They still have my space


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yall folks need to pay attention to ya news feeds on facelife.  I done figured out bout 10 different members real names.



Stawker


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Stawker



naw sir, just connected the dots.  I dont stalk to good.  size 6 feets dont give as much surface area for stalkin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quit bossin me...........midget..


Hey...........I'm taller than Crickett and Keebs and H22 and


mudracing101 said:


> They still have my space


You wanna be my fwiend on myspace


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey...........I'm taller than Crickett and Keebs and H22 and
> 
> You wanna be my fwiend on myspace



I dont have a myspace, dont know how, i barely figured out face book.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont have a myspace, dont know how, i barely figured out face book.



Let me correct that, i still dont know how to do anything on facebook but hit the like button. All my pics on there some one else loaded.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Dirt?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hfh


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hdm03


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

yes?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Nic


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

well foot


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

You was waiting Bwahahahaha


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Gotta go, be back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

didnt notice till i seen you namin random folks   Had to try


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

Some good lookin wimmenz going in/out of Target.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey...........I'm taller than Crickett and Keebs and H22 and
> 
> You wanna be my fwiend on myspace


just rub it in!


mudracing101 said:


> I dont have a myspace, dont know how, _*i barely figured out face book*_.


really??


mudracing101 said:


> Let me correct that, i still dont know how to do anything on facebook but hit the like button. All my pics on there some one else loaded.


Ahhh, ok, now we're hearing the truff!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs





mudracing101 said:


> Nic





Hooked On Quack said:


> Some good lookin wimmenz going in/out of Target.


No No: quit dat!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs, you got facelife too to 2 two?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2013)

Just found out I'm gonna be computerless tomorrow. Doing some kinda upgrade.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you got facelife too to 2 two?









 uumm, yeah, I think I do............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just found out I'm gonna be computerless tomorrow. Doing some kinda upgrade.


 brang yo tablet to work!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

Now stawkin Hobby Lobby parking lot. Not lookin good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

figured they would be some hawties at hobby lobby... that is disappointing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

I take that back. I'd like to hobby in her lobby!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I take that back. I'd like to hobby in her lobby!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

Crap, it was my wife. ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

Bet she wants money....grrrrrr


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now stawkin Hobby Lobby parking lot. Not lookin good.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, it was my wife. ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, it was my wife. ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, it was my wife. ...


 why does the song "Do you like Pina Coladas" by Jimmy Buffett come to mind...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

Hot lil midget just walked under my truck. ..


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> why does the song "Do you like Pina Coladas" by Jimmy Buffett come to mind...............



Cause you need a drank


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hot lil midget just walked under my truck. ..




Is Crickett in Augusta??


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Cause you need a drank


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, it was my wife. ...


Atleast we know ya still thank ya wife is hawt 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet she wants money....grrrrrr



same think i think when I see my boss lady walking toward me too.  That or her saying "baby?"
  crap


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I sent mysep a fwiend request so I could have a + after my name.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey...........I'm taller than Crickett and Keebs and H22 and



 I caint hep it I'm short! 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> well foot







Hooked On Quack said:


> I take that back. I'd like to hobby in her lobby!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, it was my wife. ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I take that back. I'd like to hobby in her lobby!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, it was my wife. ...









   Toldja she's HAWT!


Keebs said:


> why does the song "Do you like Pina Coladas" by Jimmy Buffett come to mind...............















Hooked On Quack said:


> Hot lil midget just walked under my truck. ..


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hot lil midget just walked under my truck. ..





Hooked On Quack said:


> Is Crickett in Augusta??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Cause you need a drank


that's a big 10-4, but it won't be no pina colada, I don't like dem thangs! yeck!


mudracing101 said:


>





Crickett said:


>


at least he called you hawt!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## jmfauver (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hot lil midget just walked under my truck. ..



No that was my wife !!!!

Now back off


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> at least he called you hawt!



Dats why I


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

Stoopid polices, I just wanted to rang the Salvation Army's Santa's bell.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid polices, I just wanted to rang the Salvation Army's Santa's bell.



Why does the song "You can ring my bell" by Donna Summer come to mind.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

rydirt+FB+!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

3 BIG butted gals just walked by, very tempting to smack one. Bet it'd jiggle til Christmas..


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 BIG butted gals just walked by, very tempting to smack one. Bet it'd jiggle til Christmas..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 BIG butted gals just walked by, very tempting to smack one. Bet it'd jiggle til Christmas..



Just how big is big.  Depending on size it could be a public service or a natural disaster.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just how big is big.  Depending on size it could be a public service or a natural disaster.



We're talkin possible tsuanami


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're talkin possible tsuanami



OH MY, good choice brotha.   Coulda lost a hand and harmed others in the process


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> rydirt+FB+!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

rydert said:


>



Now go post on her page...


WAR EAGLE!!!


79 times.


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Now go post on her page...
> 
> 
> WAR EAGLE!!!
> ...




I think i actually only posted War Eagle when they were playing GA......but point well taken


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

hfh...?


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

Mud?....


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

hdm03?


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

keebs??


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

*War Eagle???*


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

danggit.................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

you gotta do better durt


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> danggit.................


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you gotta do better durt



I know...........I thought I had it.................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

Derthole+?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

Stoopid smartphone...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Computer actin up. Y'all gonna get us in trouble again.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Hows that mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Computer actin up. Y'all gonna get us in trouble again.



Pfffffft, rookie.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffft, rookie.



Nice avatar.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

why thank you, thank you very much, no trouble, none at all, my pleasure!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

MMMM Coffee!!!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm gonna have fried chicken fo supper........speakin of chicken.....Hey KyDawg


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm gonna have fried chicken fo supper........speakin of chicken.....Hey KyDawg


he's gonna git you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> why thank you, thank you very much, no trouble, none at all, my pleasure!


Thanks , i preash e ate it.


rydert said:


> I'm gonna have fried chicken fo supper........speakin of chicken.....Hey KyDawg



Speakin of chickens , my daughter just called and told me she was going to feed our chickens and there was a big ole hawk eating one of them. The other chickens...get it (chickin) were hiding in the corner.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm gonna have fried chicken fo supper........speakin of chicken.....Hey KyDawg



What does having fried chicken for, oh I see, why dont you you just forget about it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey Hfh!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

Ready to get out of this drs office. Time for a drank.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ready to get out of this drs office. Time for a drank.



My Dr always keeps a bottle in his desk.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Some good lookin wimmenz going in/out of Target.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Now stawkin Hobby Lobby parking lot. Not lookin good.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> figured they would be some hawties at hobby lobby... that is disappointing.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I take that back. I'd like to hobby in her lobby!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, it was my wife. ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet she wants money....grrrrrr





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hot lil midget just walked under my truck. ..





Hooked On Quack said:


> Is Crickett in Augusta??





jmfauver said:


> No that was my wife !!!!
> 
> Now back off





Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid polices, I just wanted to rang the Salvation Army's Santa's bell.





Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 BIG butted gals just walked by, very tempting to smack one. Bet it'd jiggle til Christmas..





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just how big is big.  Depending on size it could be a public service or a natural disaster.





Hooked On Quack said:


> We're talkin possible tsuanami





havin_fun_huntin said:


> OH MY, good choice brotha.   Coulda lost a hand and harmed others in the process





OK, I think that my local FILM AT 6 PM evening news just might be:  BREAKING NEWS........AND QUACK MIGHT BE THE LEAD CULPRIT IN THIS STORY !!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok mud, I take it back.  EE is going for the longest multiquote in forum history


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok mud, I take it back.  EE is going for the longest multiquote in forum history



Quit asking me questions while i'm on facebook stawkin and cant figure out how to answer you back.


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What does having fried chicken for, oh I see, why dont you you just forget about it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Quit asking me questions while i'm on facebook stawkin and cant figure out how to answer you back.



 thats why I did it.  I gotta quit messing with folks today, its gonna get my in trouble.

WAIT you can stawk but you dont no how to reply to a private message?  MERCY !!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

Dear Lord, I know this kid.    

http://fanhalloffame.com/vote/2013/pierce-wallace-georgia-joker/


I had no idea this is what he does.  

More power to him I guess.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2013)

MUDDDDDDD!!!!!! You ready, bouy????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> MUDDDDDDD!!!!!! You ready, bouy????????



Yep lets go.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats why I did it.  I gotta quit messing with folks today, its gonna get my in trouble.
> 
> WAIT you can stawk but you dont no how to reply to a private message?  MERCY !!



That wasnt no private message.. your face popped up on half my screen, scared the crap out me at first... thought i was caught I'll holler at ya tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrr..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That wasnt no private message.. your face popped up on half my screen, scared the crap out me at first... thought i was caught I'll holler at ya tomorrow.



 Glad you got to see my purdy smilin face. enjoy your night


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr..



Got a bulldog avatar and now your growling... the Ga fans are rubbing off on you


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 3, 2013)

OK, what the heck just happened.  I hear a loud noise and all of a sudden the sky opened up and now it is raining cats (cougars)and dogs (bulldawgs) outside.  Sure hope this stuff clears out of this area before midnight or so.

ps:  I think that it is Quack's fault!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 3, 2013)

How dee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, what the heck just happened.  I hear a loud noise and all of a sudden the sky opened up and now it is raining cats (cougars)and dogs (bulldawgs) outside.  Sure hope this stuff clears out of this area before midnight or so.
> 
> ps:  I think that it is Quack's fault!!!



rain has been coming and going here.  yeap frog chokers at times.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2013)

Bunch of sissies. It's just rain.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2013)

Lovely. 

Mini-Me was fine when I picked her up.


Sitting on the sofa a little while ago and she got all pale and clammy in a matter of minutes. Reached over and felt her head and she's burning up.

One dose of Nyquil and we'll see what's going on in the morning.

Just one more reason to despise this time of year.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr..



That Dawg just soon bite you as look at you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2013)

Did I miss anything?

Live from work!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Get back to work Blood, you to Chumley.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Get back to work Blood, you to Chumley.



I be da Maytag man!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Step back from the washing machine Blood.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Bout time for Mr Ruttn.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2013)

Two chicken thighs, corn off da Cobb, an Barockulee.

Guess what day it is!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Two chicken thighs, corn off da Cobb, an Barockulee.
> 
> Guess what day it is!



Whenit'sday I will.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Whenit'sday I will.



Awwww come on, its close enough to day!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2013)

Getting closer and closer to kwittin time


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 4, 2013)

OK, just in case you might not know....





Now I sure hope all of this rain will get out of here so I can do some much needed work this week.  Can somebody help me to get this song, "Rainy Night in Georgia" out of my head???   

First, I need a few cups of Gobblin's coffee though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, just in case you might not know....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^^^^ There you go bog, and answer to the day ?

EE morning and refills are free so have another.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Getting closer and closer to *kittin* time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Getting closer and closer to knittin time





Miguel Cervantes said:


>



My first thought was each to their own


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

whoo who


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> whoo who


You trying to get a turkey to come of roost?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Morning gents, you too Miguel


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning gents, you too Miguel



Racist  ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Only on Saturdays..


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

One hot French vanilla cappuccino.  

Maybe I can get it together after I get this one in me. 




Mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> One hot French vanilla cappuccino.
> 
> Maybe I can get it together after I get this one in me.
> 
> ...



Mernin sissta


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> One hot French vanilla cappuccino.
> 
> Maybe I can get it together after I get this one in me.
> 
> ...



coffee and gourmet butter woohoo


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> One hot French vanilla cappuccino.
> 
> Maybe I can get it together after I get this one in me.
> 
> ...



Morning 

Good morning to the rest of y'all. Sorry i am late but i had to go catch up in the poacher thread, it's getting good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning gents, you too Miguel


Want some fresh rims.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning
> 
> Good morning to the rest of y'all. Sorry i am late but i had to go catch up in the poacher thread, it's getting good.



Did you see my boy turned into a porcher yesterday morning!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> coffee and gourmet butter woohoo



I contemplated that yesterday but couldn't get past the stomach churning. 





mudracing101 said:


> Morning



Hiya 




blood on the ground said:


> Mernin sissta



Hey Blood.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

Got the repeat and the biopsy out of the way yesterday. Should know results by Friday. Results or not, just glad to get the procedure over with. 


Time to start the selfish Santa thread.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I contemplated that yesterday but couldn't get past the stomach churning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2013)

Mornin Everybody!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



My BFF is here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Want some fresh rims.



Thay blang  and spin?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

YAY!!!!!!! The "yucky" part on my fanger came off!!!
Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YAY!!!!!!! The "yucky" part on my fanger came off!!!
> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

Alright now. 

Y'all need to go post in the Selfish Santa thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you see my boy turned into a porcher yesterday morning!


Yeah, time to teach him if ya dont have time to clean him you dont have time to shoot him.


turtlebug said:


> Got the repeat and the biopsy out of the way yesterday. Should know results by Friday. Results or not, just glad to get the procedure over with.
> 
> 
> Time to start the selfish Santa thread.



That avatar made me laugh.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

MANGO BUTTA, grats on da fanger!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YAY!!!!!!! The "yucky" part on my fanger came off!!!
> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!!!!



 You made that mental picture pop up in my head


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> MANGO BUTTA, grats on da fanger!!





mudracing101 said:


> You made that mental picture pop up in my head


 I sowwy, want me to send you a new picture?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Alright now.
> 
> Y'all need to go post in the Selfish Santa thread.



I posted over there 



Keebs said:


> YAY!!!!!!! The "yucky" part on my fanger came off!!!
> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!!!!







mudracing101 said:


> You made that mental picture pop up in my head



My daughter said you were a wimp & needed to quit acting like a sissy!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I posted over there
> 
> 
> My daughter said you were a wimp & needed to quit acting like a sissy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, time to teach him if ya dont have time to clean him you dont have time to shoot him.
> 
> 
> That avatar made me laugh.



No kiddin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2013)

Anyone need a rooster? I got 6 and some need to go!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I posted over there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah... well ...tell her i said to shut it.







Keebs said:


>



Steak bisquit from hardees.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

I still sleepy. I wanna go home. smash:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Keebs your comment "or worse"  jinxed me.  Washing machine went out last night as soon as I logged off.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs your comment "or worse"  jinxed me.  Washing machine went out last night as soon as I logged off.


 Bwaahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!














































seriously, I'm sorry, I was aiming for something else, guess I didn't have the lay out of your house down pat!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Wife asked me "Whats brass tacks?"


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wife asked me "Whats brass tacks?"


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2013)

Guess I will go Ta bed now.... Night!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Guess I will go Ta bed now.... Night!


schweet dreams!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh yeah... well ...tell her i said to shut it.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

word up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03+, howdy feller


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Guess I will go Ta bed now.... Night!


nighty night



Workin2Hunt said:


>


I thought it was funny too, two, to.


hdm03 said:


> word up


Suz. man



turtlebug said:


> Mud?



Tbug??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

uhhh CANDY


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Got behind a white car yesterday.  Noticed it had 10-12 drag radials on it.  A very unique smell coming from the exhaust and a noticeable lope in the exhaust tone.  Made the rest of my afternoon go great.  Love the smell of race gas and the sound of an oversized cam


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03+?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh yeah... well ...tell her i said to shut it.
> :



She said you're a meanie head! 

You hurt her feelings. Show some compassion man she's only 12. 


Great... Now she ran to her room cryin! 

Thanks a lot Mud!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

Somebody better start a new one. 

Preferably a non-festive driveler.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

mud a meanie, hurting a poor childs feelans.. 
Hope you you didnt emotionally scar the poor girl mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> She said you're a meanie head!
> 
> You hurt her feelings. Show some compassion man she's only 12.
> 
> ...


She started it.


turtlebug said:


> Somebody better start a new one.
> 
> Preferably a non-festive driveler.



More christmas lights and music in the new one


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Last post lock it down


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thats a wrap.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> She started it.
> 
> 
> _*More christmas lights and music in the new one*_





mudracing101 said:


> Thats a wrap.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

Mud?


----------

